# 

## herakles

Ponieważ nie lubię podłogówek, a chciałbym schować grzejniki zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem ściennym. Tylko jak policzyć długość rurki?!
No i gdzie dać zawór termostatyczny?!

----------


## RAPczyn

Np.:
http://www.herz.com.pl/UserFiles/Pro...nel%281%29.pdf
http://www.abakus-technologie.de/heiz-kuehlsysteme
http://www.duel.com.pl/paradigma/Ogr...202007_wys.pdf
http://www.uponor.com.pl/uponor_cms/...poradnik_p.pdf
http://www.uponor.com.pl/uponor_cms/...atora_2007.pdf

----------


## Piotr G

Fajne rozwiązania ma BIO-CLINA maty kapilarne nadają się do ogrzewania i chłodzenia ściennego

Piotr

----------


## 1950

jeszcze Herz, Variotherm,

----------


## Bassai

jezeli chcesz wydawac na drogie instalacjie to czemu nie.
Ja to robie ze zwyklego al- pex. 
Intalacjie takie wykonuję do okolo 7 lat i nigdzie nie miłaem z tym poroblemu. Koszt niższy niz koszt grzejników

----------


## desmear

pierwsze pytanie w jakim regionie kraju działasz ?
drugie pytanie zależeć będzie od odpowiedzi na pierwsze

----------


## herakles

Po wnikliwej lekturze pomyślałem o rurkach miedzianych, czujniku temperatury, siłownikach termicznych na rozdzielaczu i jakimś sterowniku własnego projektu, a nie tam od razu grube tysiące wydawać na coś co można mieć taniutko. Region moim zdaniem nie ma znaczenia bo robię sam.

----------


## Kotekmamrotek

*Ogrzewanie ścienne* 
Tradycyjne systemy centralnego ogrzewania powodują podgrzewanie powietrza i przez to powstawanie cyrkulacji powietrza. Przeprowadzone badania poczucia ciepła wykazały, że ważniejszym czynnikiem od temperatury powietrza jest odczucie promieniowania ciepła. Ogrzana powierzchnia ścian wypromieniowuje ciepło, zapewniając komfort osobom przebywającym w tak ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu, przy temperaturze powietrza obniżonej o 2-3°C w porównaniu do systemu tradycyjnego. 
Systemy ogrzewania podłogowego mogą oddać nie więcej niż 80-100 W/m2, ponieważ temperatura podłogi z powodów zdrowotnych nie powinna przekraczać 29°C. Przy ogrzewaniu ściennym w systemie rurowym o zewnętrznej średnicy 6 mm cyrkuluje ciepła woda o temperaturze 40-45°C, dlatego temperatura powierzchni ściany osiąga 38-40°C. System ogrzewania ściennego zapewnia oddanie ciepła o wartości 200-240 W/m2.   System można zastosować również jako ogrzewanie sufitowe lub podłogowe. Za pomocą ogrzewania ściennego można obniżać temperaturę, co daje od 12-15% oszczędności energii. Ponieważ temperatura pomieszczenia w poziomie jest bardziej wyrównana, niż w przypadku konwekcyjnych sposobów ogrzewania, dalsza oszczędność wynosi od 5-8%. Znacznie szybsza regulacja w porównaniu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym pozwala na średnią oszczędność ok. 5%. Mimo strat ciepła na zewnątrz (ok. 10 W/m2 więcej straty na powierzchni ściany ogrzewanej), do ogrzewania pomieszczeń tym systemem zużycie energii jest mniejsze. Walorem ogrzewania ściennego jest szybkość jego regulacji. Dzieje się tak dzięki temu, że w systemie rur o małej średnicy wewnętrznej cyrkuluje mniejsza ilość ciepłej wody niż w tradycyjnym systemie grzewczym; czas podgrzania jest krótki. Promieniujące ciepło możemy odczuć bardzo szybko z rur pokrytych 2-7 mm tynkiem. 
Zaletą ogrzewania ściennego jest także to, że rury (przy pomocy szyn mocujących) po przymocowywaniu do ścian i otynkowaniu są zupełnie niewidoczne. Nie zajmują miejsca w pomieszczeniach i nie psują ich estetyki. Niższa temperatura pomieszczeń oddziałuje pozytywnie na wegetatywny system nerwowy, człowiek zyskuje lepsze samopoczucie. System jest korzystny dla alergików ponieważ przy braku cyrkulacji powietrza ograniczone jest powstawanie kurzu. Latem system można zastosować do chłodzenia pomieszczeń. Działanie systemu chłodzącego jest identyczne jak grzewczego, z tym że temperatura wody zasilającej wynosi 14-16°C. W ten sposób bez przeciągów i kurzu można uzyskać optymalną temperaturę pomieszczeń. Dzięki promieniowaniu, odczucie temperatury jest o ok. 2°C niższe niż w rzeczywistości. Wydajność chłodnicza wynosi ok. 80 W/m2. Jest niższa od wydajności grzewczej i dlatego celowe jest umieszczenie registrów na większej powierzchni (suficie), gdzie chłodzenie jest najbardziej skuteczne. Ponowne schłodzenie wody odbywa się w maszynie chłodniczej lub przy pomocy energii naturalnej. W ostatnim czasie szybko rośnie zainteresowanie innymi niż tradycyjne (konwekcyjne - grzejnikowe) sposobami ogrzewania budynków. Doskonałą alternatywą jest ogrzewanie ścienne. W tym przypadku większość strumienia ciepła (90%) przekazywana jest do pomieszczenia na drodze promieniowania, a nie konwekcji. Z tego względu ogrzewanie ścienne (a także podłogowe) jest najbardziej zbliżone do optymalnego. Profil rozkładu temperatury pokazuje, że nie ma gradientu temperatury wraz z wysokością w pomieszczeniu. Wywiera to pozytywny wpływ na komfort cieplny, co powoduje, że całkowity poziom temperatury może zostać obniżony o 1 do 3 oC, a to z kolei pociąga za sobą obniżenie kosztów ogrzewania. Komfort jaki daje ogrzewanie ścienne można porównać, do tego jaki odczuwamy przebywając na nasłonecznionym tarasie lub stoku w słoneczny, wiosenny dzień. Mimo, że temperatura powietrza wynosi np. 5 oC, to odczuwamy przyjemne ciepło w skutek działania bezpośredniego i odbitego od powierzchni promieniowania słonecznego.

*Instalacja ogrzewania ściennego*
Wodne ogrzewanie ścienne wykonuje się bardzo podobnie do ogrzewania podłogowego (wodnego). Ogrzewana jest przeważnie zimna ściana zewnętrzna, której współczynnik przenikania ciepła "k" powinien odpowiadać obowiązującym normom (k=0,3 W/m2K). Jeżeli tak nie jest konieczna jest dodatkowa izolacja termiczna. Rury mocuje się na ścianie za pomocą odpowiednich elementów mocujących - listwy, haki dyblowe. W tego typu instalacjach, ze względu na łatwość układania, najlepiej sprawdzają się rury z tworzywa sztucznego - muszą one być szczelne, wyposażone np. w anty dyfuzyjną wkładkę aluminiową, w przeciwnym wypadku tlen, który dostanie się do ich wnętrza spowoduje korozję metalowych elementów instalacji. Instalacje wodnego ogrzewania ściennego układa się w odstępach 10-20 cm. Rurę zasilającą prowadzi się od dołu ku górze ściany w formie wężownicy. Po ułożeniu przewodów w ścianie pokrywa się je tynkiem o grubości ok. 2 cm, minimum 1 cm od górnej powierzchni rur.  

*Tynkowanie instalacji ogrzewania ściennego*
Tynki stosowane przy ogrzewaniu ściennym muszą gwarantować dobrą przewodność cieplną, którą osiąga się przez wysoką gęstość tynku po wyschnięciu. Odpowiednie do ogrzewania ściennego są tynki zawierające jako środek wiążący: gips, gips/wapno, wapno, wapno/cement lub cement. Temperatura zasilania , przy tynkach zawierających gips, nie powinna przekraczać 45 OC. Dla zmniejszenia ryzyka rys i pęknięć wymagana jest siatka zbrojeniowa przy nakładaniu tynku. W przypadku tynków gipsowych stosuje się siatkę tekstylną o oczkach 7x7 mm nakładana metodą "na mokro", przy stosowaniu dwuwarstwowego tynku należy stosować siatkę o oczkach 4x4 mm. Przy ścianach dłuższych niż 10 m, z powodu termicznych zmian długości należy zaplanować dylatacje. Rozdzielacz ogrzewania ściennego.

*Rozdzielacz ogrzewania ściennego*
Sercem instalacji ogrzewania ściennego jest rozdzielacz, który stanowi centralę regulacyjną dla wszystkich pętli (pomieszczeń) ogrzewania ściennego na danej kondygnacji. Segment zasilający powinien być wyposażony w zawory termostatyczne umożliwiające zamontowanie siłowników termicznych bez konieczności opróżniania zładu. Termostaty pokojowe umieszcza się na ścianie nie ogrzewanej na wysokości 150 cm od podłogi. Umożliwiają one utrzymywanie zaprogramowanej temperatury. Można ustalić stałą temperaturę przez 24 h każdego dnia lub różną temperaturę w dowolnych porach dla każdego dnia osobno poprzez tzw. regulator tygodniowy. Segment powrotny rozdzielacza, w celu regulacji hydraulicznej pętli, powinien być wyposażony w przepływomierz oraz zawór regulacyjny. Układ przepływomierz-zawór regulacyjny spełnia taką rolę, jak nastawa wstępna przy termostatycznym zaworze grzejnikowym. Rozdzielacze mogą być od dwóch do dwunastu sekcji (2-12 pętli rurociągów grzejnych). Reszta art. w linku

źródło: e-Poradnik www.systemgaz.com.pl

----------


## orko

Ależ ja lubię procenty  :smile: 
Autor powyższego postu podaje oszczędności energii rzędu 18% ale przy obliczeniach strat na zewnątrz podaje wartość 10 W/m^2 przez ścianę z zainstalowanym ogrzewaniem ściennym unikając jak ognia procentów w tym przypadku. Dlaczego - ano dlatego, że ściana z takim ogrzewaniem traci dwa razy tyle ciepła co ściana bez niego, czyli co najmniej 100 % strat więcej (przy średniej zewnętrznej temperaturze 0oC w okresie sezonu grzewczego) ale to już ładnie nie wygląda prawda?

----------


## Kotekmamrotek

Broszura techniczna rozwieje wszelkie wątpliwości natury technicznej: przeliczenia, pokazany jest sposób montażu, tabele etc. http://www.wandheizung.de/Prospekte.433.0.html  Warto przypomnieć, że opisywany w polskiej wersji językowej http://www.systemgaz.com.pl/index.php?strona=68&wysw=2 system ogrzewania ściennego jest projektowany do każdego budynku indywidualnie.

Przy wyborze montażu "na sucho" można zrozumieć, ze nie ma utraty 100% energii. Gdyby system ogrzewania ściennego posiadał opisywane w poście "orko" tak fatalne wyniki, to nie byłby tak popularny w Niemczech i innych krajach europejskich. 
Fragment artykułu o montażu na sucho i mokro: 

"*Ogrzewania ścienne montowane na sucho.* 
W przypadku ogrzewania ściennego montowanego na sucho nie stosuje się żadnych tynków ani podobnych zapraw. Do wymurowanej ściany przykręca się drewniane kantówki dystansowe, a między nimi umieszcza się specjalne płytki. Do rozprowadzania ciepła służą płytki aluminiowe, w które wciska się rurki grzejne. W ten sposób uzyskuje się równomierną temperaturę powierzchni bez większych wahań. Kompletnie zmontowane ogrzewanie przykrywa się ostatecznie ściennymi płytami budowlanymi. Konstrukcja ta ma tę wielką zaletę, że do budynku nie wprowadza się żadnej wilgoci. Nie jest potrzebne też dodatkowe ogrzewanie ani suszenie. Metoda ta szczególnie nadaje się do domów z elementów prefabrykowanych lub do renowacji bądź przy napiętych terminach, gdyż pozwala na skrócenie czasu budowy.

*Ogrzewania ścienne montowane na mokro*

Przy tym sposobie rury bądź rurowe panele drabinkowe montuje się bezpośrednio na ścianie. Po zamocowaniu tak zwanej siatki podkładowej, ścianę można pokryć specjalnym tynkiem. W tej metodzie montażu trzeba uważać, by długości płatów na ścianach nie przekraczały 8 m, gdyż przy braku możliwości wydłużania istnieje duże ryzyko powstawania pęknięć na powierzchni ściany. Zjawisko to jest spotykane w jastrychach podłogowych. Ogrzewanie ścienne montowane na mokro w zasadzie nie różni się od ogrzewania podłogowego tyle tylko, że jest ustawione w pionie. Ponieważ jednak ściany nie pokrywa się płytkami ceramicznymi (oprócz łazienek i kuchni), z reguły można zrezygnować z dodatkowego ogrzewania ścian. W przypadku zastosowania tynków na bazie anhydrytowej, temperatura zasilania ogrzewania ściennego nie może przekraczać 45°C. Wyższe temperatury grożą wydzielaniem się wody krystalizacyjnej z anhydrytu, na czym cierpi wytrzymałość tynku.

Zasada działania

W ogrzewaniu ściennym i podłogowym temperatura czynnika grzejnego na zasilaniu jest podobna. W związku z tym regulacja jest praktycznie identyczna. Ponieważ jednak jest to system ogrzewania niskotemperaturowego, zwraca się uwagę, że w razie zastosowania źródła ciepła o wyższej temperaturze zasilania, albo trzeba zamontować specjalny zawór ze zintegrowanym obejściem (zawór typu Splitrange), albo odpowiedni regulator z podwójnym zmieszaniem lub z wtryskiem. W przypadku zastosowania normalnego mieszacza& mogą podobnie jak przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym powstać problemy, ponieważ wtedy albo znacznie spada dokładność regulacji, albo system nie otrzymuje żądanej ilości ciepła.
Poszczególne panele drabinkowe są zasilane przez standardowy rozdzielacz podłogowy. Dzięki temu istnieje możliwość niezależnej regulacji temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach. W tym celu w każdym pomieszczeniu montuje się mały termostat, który za pomocą elektrycznego napędu nastawczego w rozdzielaczu indywidualnie steruje dopływem ciepła. W celu zwiększenia komfortu można zastosować także termostaty zegarowe do niezależnego obniżania temperatury w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach.
Także przy ogrzewaniu ściennym jest konieczna dokładna kompensacja hydrauliczna. I tak każdy rozdzielacz obiegów grzewczych powinien być wyposażony w zawór regulacyjny (na przykład STAD) z króćcem pomiarowym, by obliczone natężenie przepływu można było rzeczywiście nastawić i kontrolować. W celu wzajemnego zrównoważenia poszczególnych paneli drabinkowych, nieodzowny jest rozdzielacz z nastawnymi, precyzyjnymi złączkami przepływu powrotnego.
Musi też istnieć możliwość odpowietrzania każdego obiegu grzewczego. Ponieważ przy ogrzewaniu ściennym nie rozdzielacz stanowi najwyższy punkt instalacji, lecz panel drabinkowy umieszczony tuż pod sufitem, może się w nim gromadzić powietrze. By móc je usuwać, trzeba przewidzieć odpowietrzniki w każdym pomieszczeniu. Można je zamontować na przykład w zwykłych elektrycznych puszkach podtynkowych."

Chętnym prześlę informacje techniczne na email

----------


## orko

> Przy wyborze montażu "na sucho" można zrozumieć, ze nie ma utraty 100% energii. Gdyby system ogrzewania ściennego posiadał opisywane w poście "orko" tak fatalne wyniki, to nie byłby tak popularny w Niemczech i innych krajach europejskich.


Ależ nie napisałem, że wyniki są fatalne.
Po prostu ściana z takim ogrzewaniem ma dwa razy gorszy współczynnik przenikania w trakcie działania ogrzewania.
Czy to się opłaca każdy musi zdecydować sam 
Na pewno wygląda dobrze bo nie widać grzejników, ale to samo można osiągnąć podłogówką, co jest jeszcze lepsze.

----------


## Kotekmamrotek

> ...ściana z takim ogrzewaniem ma dwa razy gorszy współczynnik przenikania


Od czego ma dwa razy gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła? W metodzie "na sucho" układa się wkłady aluminiowe. W dodatku budynek jest ocieplany z zewnątrz, więc o czym tu mowa? Dla dociekliwych polecam link do wzorów obliczania współczynników przenikania ciepła http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wsp%C3%...ia_ciep%C5%82a  a dane można podstawić z materiałów technicznych ww. metody http://www.wandheizung.de/Downloads.399.0.html




> .....ale to samo można osiągnąć podłogówką, co jest jeszcze lepsze.


Polecam czytanie ze zrozumieniem udostępnionego artykułu. Opisywany system ogrzewania ściennego wykonywany jest podobnie jak system podłogowy, tylko że na ścianie. Poniżej zdjęcie pomieszczenia z wykorzystaniem ogrzewania ściennego, przykład:

----------


## orko

> Od czego ma dwa razy gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła? W metodzie "na sucho" układa się wkłady aluminiowe. W dodatku budynek jest ocieplany z zewnątrz, więc o czym tu mowa? Dla dociekliwych polecam link do wzorów obliczania współczynników przenikania ciepła http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wsp%C3%...ia_ciep%C5%82a


No właśnie wewnątrz rurek jest woda o temperaturze 40oC na zewnątrz średnio 0oC Zatem różnica wynosi 40 i jest dwukrotnie większa w porównaniu do ściany bez tego typu ogrzewania.
A to daje współczynnik przenikania dwukrotnie gorszy. 
Folia aluminiowa nie da zbyt wiele. W każdym bądź razie jeszcze nikt rzeczywistego zysku ze stosowania folii aluminiowej nie wyliczył.   
Teraz rozjaśniłem nieco?  :smile:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ten gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła to, jak rozumiem, skrót myślowy.  :wink:  Bo współczynnik będzie prawie taki sam (pomijając różnicę w budowie ściany), tylko temperatura ściany będzie wyższa.

----------


## orko

Istotnie zapędziłem się nieco. Współczynnik będzie niemal identyczny tylko straty energii będą dwukrotnie większe. 
Ściana z zainstalowanym ogrzewaniem ściennym wymaga dodatkowego docieplenia albo pogodzenia się z pewnymi stratami i tyle.
Żeby zakończyć ciut niepotrzebną dyskusję dodam,, że te straty mogą być sumarycznie niewielkie.

----------


## animuss

> Istotnie zapędziłem się nieco. Współczynnik będzie niemal identyczny tylko straty energii będą dwukrotnie większe.



Montaż ogrzewania ściennego na ścianach zewnętrznych przyczynia się jeszcze do większej kondensacji pary wodnej w  okresie zimowym (temperatura ściany jest wyższa więc większa różnica temperatur).Gdy w ścianach zewnętrznych bez ogrzewania ściennego to zjawisko dopiero zaczyna występować w ścianie z ogrzewaniem ściennym 
produkcja idzie pełną parą.
Kierunek przepływu pary wodnej w sezonie grzewczym jest zawsze skierowany od wnętrza budynku.
Większa ilość  pary wodnej w przegrodach zewnętrznych (zgnojone ściany) obniża ich współczynnik oporu cieplnego (zwiększa przewodność większe straty ).

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Chyba coś pomieszałeś, albo ja czegoś nie zrozumiałem.

Jak masz ogrzewanie ścienne na ścianie zewnętrznej, to ściana zewnętrzna jest cieplejsza, więc po bezpiecznej stronie punktu rosy. Skąd więc ta większa intensywność kondensacji? Punkt rosy przesuwa się dalej w stronę ocieplenia a ilość pary wodnej przechodzącej przez ścianę chyba się z powodu ogrzewania nie zmieni?

----------


## animuss

> Chyba coś pomieszałeś, albo ja czegoś nie zrozumiałem.
> 
> Jak masz ogrzewanie ścienne na ścianie zewnętrznej, to ściana zewnętrzna jest cieplejsza, więc po bezpiecznej stronie punktu rosy. Skąd więc ta większa intensywność kondensacji? Punkt rosy przesuwa się dalej w stronę ocieplenia a ilość pary wodnej przechodzącej przez ścianę chyba się z powodu ogrzewania nie zmieni?


 Gdy Punkt rosy przesuwa się dalej w stronę środka ocieplenia np. styro. kondensat zostaje uwięziony, odparowanie  poza sezonem grzewczym nierealne. Skumulowana woda znajdująca się  wewnątrz izolacji zwiększa jej przewodność ,izolacyjność spada z roku na rok,ucieczka ciepła  coraz większa   .Z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia  powinno się  ogrzewanie ścienne montować na ścianach wewnętrznych , działowych ogrzewając 2 pomieszczenia na raz .

----------


## eniu

Mam ogrzewanie ścienne wodne, w rurkach miedzianych . Jedna przy drugiej.
Miało być kumulacyjne... i jest :smile: . Robiłem "na pałkę", bez przygotowania 
teoretycznego. Otynkowałem jakimś niemieckim tynkiem do miedzi (Hasit ?).
Na ciepło tynkowałem (rurki rozgrzane). 

Na ścianach zewnętrznych mam to ogrzewanie. 3 lata już jest i po przeczytaniu
poprzedniego postu aż spojrzałem na tą ścianę, bo jakoś nie przyszło mi do
głowy, że mogę mieć "zgnojone ściany"  :big grin: . Grzeje fajnie...właśnie zapomniałem,
że w kominku napaliłem i poszło w te ściany 75 stopni... Spokojnie panowie...
ja tak często  :big grin:

----------


## RAPczyn

Ogrzewanie ścienne montujemy zdecydowanie na ścianach zewnętrznych, jeśli zabraknie mocy to wtedy dodatkowo na ścianach wewnętrznych.
Z ogrzewania ściennego można wyciągnąć znacznie większe moce.
Ściana zewnętrzna powinna mieć maksymalnie U=0,35.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## eniu

A nie jest to czasem tak, że jak ściana do d*py ocieplona, to
straty są bez związku z ogrzewaniem?

----------


## 1950

dodając do wypowiedzi* RAPczyna*  ściennego nie instaluje się naprzeciw okien,

----------


## animuss

> w czym ścianowe  od innego? Jakiego?


 Czym wyższe pomieszczenie tym lepiej (równiejszy rozkład temperatur ) ogrzewanie podłogowe ogrzewa powietrze w tym pomieszczeniu od ogrzewania ściennego .

----------


## firewall

A dlatego na zewnętrznych by dać argument tym od podłogówki że jest oszczędniejsze od ściennego. Naprzeciw okna nie dlatego że część promieniowania podczerwonego przelatuje przez szybę na zawnątrz.

----------


## 1950

tutaj jest artykuł z Rynku Instalacyjnego 

*Ogrzewanie ścienne*
W ostatnim czasie rosną wymagania użytkowników, co do szeroko rozumianej jakości klimatu wewnętrznego. Dlatego poszukuje się rozwiązań alternatywnych wobec powszechnie stosowanych ogrzewań z grzejnikami konwekcyjnymi. Jednym z takich rozwiązań jest ogrzewanie ścienne. Zapewnia ono zazwyczaj lepsze warunki komfortu cieplnego, ponieważ ogranicza chłodzące oddziaływanie ścian. System ten poprawia również warunki higieniczne pomieszczenia.
*Warunki komfortu cieplnego*
W przypadku tradycyjnego ogrzewania z grzejnikami konwekcyjnymi, większość ciepła przekazywana jest do pomieszczenia na drodze konwekcji. Grzejniki ogrzewają przede wszystkim powietrze, natomiast przegrody budowlane (ściany, podłoga, sufit) mają zazwyczaj niższą temperaturę. Dotyczy to przede wszystkim przegród zewnętrznych.
Ponieważ człowiek wymienia ciepło zarówno na drodze konwekcji z otaczającym go powietrzem, jak i na drodze promieniowania z przegrodami budowlanymi, dlatego na odczucie komfortu cieplnego ma wpływ zarówno temperatura powietrza, jak i średnia temperatura przegród. W pewnym zakresie przyjmuje się, że istnieje równoważność tych temperatur, tzn. niższą temperaturę przegród można skompensować podwyższając odpowiednio temperaturę powietrza . Jednak najlepsze warunki otrzymuje się w przypadku, gdy temperatura przegród nie odbiega zbytnio od temperatury powietrza. Zwróćmy na przykład uwagę, że latem możemy odczuwać komfort cieplny przy niższej temperaturze powietrza wewnętrznego niż zimą. Dzieje się tak, ponieważ latem ściany mają zazwyczaj wyższą temperaturę.
Zimą można uzyskać podobną sytuację przy zastosowaniu ogrzewania ściennego. Jeśli ogrzewanie zostanie zainstalowane w ścianach zewnętrznych, wówczas ich temperatura będzie wyższa niż temperatura powietrza. Ogranicza to odczucie chłodu, związanego z zimnymi ścianami, jak również pozwala obniżyć temperaturę powietrza wewnętrznego o 1-3 K 
*Wpływ na warunki higieniczne*
Obniżenie temperatury w pomieszczeniu ma również istotny aspekt higieniczny, ponieważ przy temperaturze powietrza powyżej 22-24°C wzrasta istotnie ryzyko podrażnienia błony śluzowej. Również podobną korelację znaleziono pomiędzy występowaniem syndromu chorego budynku (ang. Sick Building Syndrome) i podwyższoną temperaturą powietrza wewnętrznego [1]. Wykazano, że ogrzewania niskotemperaturowe powodują w mniejszym stopniu podrażnienia oczu, choroby gardła i błony śluzowej, niż ma to miejsce w przypadku ogrzewania tradycyjnego [1]. Mniejsza cyrkulacja powietrza w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu powoduje zmniejszenie ilości cząstek zawieszonych. Również ryzyko rozwoju pleśni na ogrzewanych ścianach jest znacznie mniejsze z uwagi na znaczne obniżenie wilgotności względnej w warstwie granicznej ściany.
Wdychanie kurzu może powodować reakcje alergiczne, przy czym decydująca w tym przypadku jest nie ilość cząstek, lecz ich rodzaj. Przy temperaturze 55°C zaczyna się proces suchej destylacji kurzu, w wyniku którego cząstki stają się większe i bardziej drażniące. Dlatego ogrzewania ścienne, podobnie jak i inne systemy niskotemperaturowe, powodują mniejsze reakcje alergiczne w porównaniu do instalacji tradycyjnych (cząstek kurzu jest mniej i są one mniej agresywne). 
*Podstawowe konstrukcje grzejników ściennych*
Grzejniki ścienne to ściany z zabudowanymi w nich elementami grzejnymi, takimi jak przewody wodne albo maty lub przewody elektryczne. Elementy te umieszcza się pod warstwą wykończeniową ściany. Warstwę tę stanowić może tynk lub różnego rodzaju płyty prefabrykowane. W wielu przypadkach wymagana jest również dodatkowa warstwa izolacji termicznej, ograniczająca przepływ ciepła na drugą stronę ściany. Sytuacja taka ma miejsce przede wszystkim w przypadku ścian zewnętrznych, jak również ścian wewnętrznych, oddzielających sąsiednie mieszkania.
Jeśli nie jest wymagana warstwa izolacji, można umieścić rury bezpośrednio na ścianie (rys. 2). Przewody prowadzi się najczęściej w odstępie od 4 do 20 cm. W celu odpowiedniego przymocowania przewodów, stosuje się specjalne elementy montażowe. Przy dłuższych ścianach, zwłaszcza powyżej 10 m, mogą być konieczne dylatacje. Dylatacje stosuje się również pomiędzy różnymi przegrodami budowlanymi, tzn. podłogą, sufitem i ścianami. Rodzaj i rozmieszczenie dylatacji musi być określone w projekcie instalacji.
Grubość tynku powinna wynosić co najmniej 1 cm od powierzchni przewodów. W przypadku grubszych tynków, można je wykonać w postaci kilku warstw. W tym przypadku pod ostatnią warstwą należy zastosować specjalną siatkę zbrojeniową..
Innym sposobem montażu przewodów jest umieszczenie ich pod suchą płytą prefabrykowaną W tym przypadku należy przytwierdzić do ściany specjalne elementy, do których przymocowana zostanie płyta.
Wiele firm oferuje własne systemy, które zawierają specjalne prefabrykowane płyty ułatwiające prowadzenie przewodów. Płyty takie mogą posiadać zintegrowaną izolację (rys. 5) lub warstwę wykończeniową.
Przed przystąpieniem do wykonywania instalacji powinny być zamontowane wszystkie okna i drzwi zewnętrzne. W czasie prac tynkarskich temperatura powietrza i materiałów budowlanych nie powinna być niższa niż +5°C.
W przypadku stosowania tynków zawierających gips, temperatura wody zasilającej nie powinna przekraczać 50°C. Wyższe temperatury mogą być stosowane tylko w połączeniu z tynkami niezawierającymi gipsu [4].
Ogrzewanie ściany, wykończonej tynkiem zawierającym cement, można rozpocząć po 21 dniach od wykonania tynku. W przypadku tynków zawierających gips ogrzewanie można rozpocząć po 7 dniach lub według zaleceń producenta. Ogrzewanie rozpoczyna się przy temperaturze zasilania +25°C, którą utrzymuje się przez 3 dni. Następnie ustawia się maksymalną temperaturę zasilania i utrzymuje się ją przez 4 dni. W przypadku stosowania wykładzin prefabrykowanych bez dodatkowego tynku, można ogrzewanie rozpocząć natychmiast po montażu wykładziny. 
*Grzejnik ścienny w ogrzewaniu mikroprzewodowym*
Specyficzny grzejnik ścienny występuje w systemie ogrzewania mikroprzewodowego. W tym systemie przewody doprowadzające wodę do grzejników konwekcyjnych umieszczone mogą być w ścianie pod tynkiem . Zwłaszcza w przypadku długich odcinków i braku izolacji wokół przewodów, mogą wystąpić znaczne straty ciepła i ściana będzie przekazywała ciepło do pomieszczenia, podobnie jak ma to miejsce w ogrzewaniu ściennym. Jak wykazały badania doświadczalne, w przypadku prowadzenia przewodów w peszlu, ilość ciepła oddawana do pomieszczenia przez ścianę może nawet przekroczyć strumień ciepła przekazywany przez grzejnik konwekcyjny. 
*Temperatura czynnika*
Ogrzewanie ścienne należy do grupy ogrzewań niskotemperaturowych. Temperatura wody zasilającej wynosi najczęściej od 35 do 60°C, a projektowane schłodzenie wody w grzejniku ściennym przyjmuje się równe 10 K.
Zaleca się, aby temperatura powierzchni ściany nie przekraczała 35°C [4]. W związku z tym, przyjmując współczynnik przejmowania ciepła na wewnętrznej powierzchni ściany ok. 8 W/m2K [4] i temperaturę powietrza w pomieszczeniu 20°C, można oszacować maksymalną wydajność grzejnika ściennego w takim przypadku na poziomie 120 W/m2.
Dlatego ogrzewanie ścienne przeznaczone jest przede wszystkim do budynków o niskim zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło. Może być również stosowane w połączeniu z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, w celu dopełnienia bilansu cieplnego pomieszczenia. Jednocześnie właśnie stosowanie ogrzewania ściennego zmniejsza zapotrzebowanie na ciepło poprzez obniżenie wymaganej temperatury wewnętrznej oraz ograniczenie strat ciepła przez przenikanie. 
*Izolacja*
W przypadku umieszczenia przewodów w ścianie zewnętrznej nie występują już straty ciepła przez przenikanie z pomieszczenia na zewnątrz. Dzięki temu zapotrzebowanie na ciepło pomieszczenia może być znacznie ograniczone. W ekstremalnym przypadku będzie to zapotrzebowanie na wentylację oraz straty ciepła na przenikanie przez okna. Takie potrzeby cieplne mogą zostać pokryte nawet przy stosunkowo niskiej temperaturze powierzchni ściany. Jednak mimo, że pomieszczenie nie traci już ciepła poprzez ściany, w których umieszczono przewody grzejne, to występują straty ciepła od tych przewodów. Straty te są znacznie wyższe niż straty ciepła pomieszczenia w przypadku braku ogrzewania ściennego, ponieważ woda w przewodach ma wyższą temperaturę niż powietrze w pomieszczeniu. Dlatego bardzo istotne jest, aby współczynnik przenikania ciepła U2) ściany zewnętrznej nie przekraczał wartości 0,30 W/m2K. Jeżeli jest wyższy konieczna jest dodatkowa izolacja pod przewodami.
Aby zachować straty ciepła na poziomie podobnym do tego, który wystąpiłby w przypadku braku ogrzewania ściennego zaleca się stosowanie dodatkowej izolacji, nawet jeśli współczynnik U nie przekracza 0,30 W/m2K. Orientacyjne grubości warstwy izolacji o współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła l = 0,04 W/mK podano w tabeli 1.
Jeśli poszczególne mieszkania są indywidualnie rozliczane za ciepło, to również w przypadku prowadzenia przewodów w ścianie wewnętrznej, odgradzającej dwa mieszkania, należy zapewnić odpowiednią izolacyjność termiczną tej ściany, aby ograniczyć podgrzewanie jednego mieszkania na koszt drugiego. W takim przypadku zaleca się aby opór cieplny ściany, licząc od rur w kierunku sąsiedniego mieszkania, wynosił co najmniej 0,75 m2K/W [4].
W celu zilustrowania powyższego zagadnienia przeprowadzono obliczenia symulacyjne przy użyciu programu komputerowego Wall 2D [15]. W obliczeniach przyjęto, że średnia temperatura wody w przewodach wynosi 40°C, współczynnik przejmowania ciepła na powierzchni ogrzewanej ściany jest stały i ma wartość 8 W/m2K [4]. Przewody o średnicy 8×1,0 mm i współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła l = 0,35 W/mK, prowadzone są w odstępie 10 cm. Przewody zostały pokryte warstwą tynku o grubości 2 cm (od powierzchni przewodów). Konstrukcję ściany przedstawiono w tabeli 2.
Przeprowadzono dwa warianty obliczeń. W wariancie 1 przyjęto brak izolacji, natomiast w wariancie 2 uwzględniono izolację w postaci styropianu o grubości 3 cm. Założono, że temperatura powietrza w pomieszczeniach po obu stronach ściany jest stała (brak gradientu temperatury) i wynosi +20°C.
Pole temperatury w przekroju ściany, przy założeniu stałej temperatury wody w przewodach, przedstawiono na rysunkach 8 i 9. Wyniki obliczeń zestawiono w tabeli 3.
Jak wynika z tabeli 3, w przypadku braku izolacji cieplnej, gęstość mocy przekazywanej do pomieszczenia sąsiedniego jest znacząca i wynosi 50% mocy przekazywanej do pomieszczenia po stronie przewodów. Natomiast zastosowanie izolacji w postaci warstwy styropianu o grubości 3 cm ogranicza tę wartość do 15%. 
*Regulacja eksploatacyjna*
Zagadnienie regulacji eksploatacyjnej instalacji centralnego ogrzewania z grzejnikami ściennymi jest podobne do regulacji ogrzewania podłogowego. Podstawową różnicą jest to, że grzejniki ścienne posiadają zazwyczaj znacznie mniejszą bezwładność niż grzejniki podłogowe. Mogą więc znacznie szybciej reagować na zmianę parametrów wymuszających ich pracę (temperatura i strumień czynnika) i w konsekwencji w krótszym czasie dostosowywać swoją wydajność do chwilowego zapotrzebowania na ciepło.
Dzięki niskiej temperaturze powierzchni grzejnej (ściany) również grzejniki ścienne, podobnie jak grzejniki podłogowe, posiadają właściwości samoregulacyjne, które ułatwiają dostosowanie chwilowej mocy grzejnika do zmieniających się potrzeb cieplnych3).
Dlatego ogrzewanie ścienne powinno posiadać niezależną od źródła ciepła regulację temperatury wody zasilającej. Wyjątek stanowią źródła o wysokiej dokładności regulacji, np. kotły gazowe z płynną regulacją palników lub pompy ciepła sterowane częstotliwościowo.
W przypadku kotłów z wymuszonym obiegiem i małą pojemnością wodną zaleca się stosowanie pionowego rozdzielacza hydraulicznego.
Chwilowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w konkretnym pomieszczeniu może zmieniać się niezależnie od innych pomieszczeń. Zmiany te mogą być spowodowane zarówno warunkami zewnętrznymi (np. zmiana nasłonecznienia), jak również pojawianiem się wewnętrznych zysków ciepła (np. obecność ludzi czy włączenie sprzętu biurowego). Dlatego oprócz regulacji centralnej wskazane jest stosowanie niezależnej regulacji miejscowej.
W tym przypadku najczęściej stosowana jest regulacja ilościowa (dławieniowa) z wykorzystaniem zaworów termostatycznych bezpośredniego działania lub sterowanych elektronicznie. W zależności od temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu oraz wartości nastawionej przez użytkownika, zawór regulacyjny jest otwierany lub przymykany. W konsekwencji zmienia się przepływ czynnika grzejnego przez grzejnik, co z kolei powoduje dostosowanie chwilowej mocy grzejnika do aktualnych potrzeb cieplnych w danym pomieszczeniu.
P class=opis>Termostaty elektroniczne (rys. 11) montowane są na ścianie ogrzewanego pomieszczenia i łączone są przewodem elektrycznym z głowicą zaworu regulacyjnego, który najczęściej umieszczony jest na rozdzielaczu. Zaletą termostatów elektronicznych jest to, że zawór regulacyjny nie musi znajdować się w punkcie pomiaru temperatury powietrza wewnętrznego. Należy jednak pamiętać, że w tym przypadku zarówno termostat, jak i głowica zaworu wymagają zasilania elektrycznego.
Takiego wymagania nie posiadają głowice termostatyczne bezpośredniego działania (rys. 12). Montuje się je wprost na zaworze regulacyjnym. W tym przypadku przewód wodny pętli ogrzewania ściennego musi być doprowadzony do zaworu, który umieszczany jest w ścianie ogrzewanego pomieszczenia. 
*Zagrożenia*
Ogrzewanie ścienne, oprócz swoich zalet, posiada również pewne wady i zagrożenia, na które należy zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze, projektowaniu i wykonywaniu instalacji w tym systemie. Do ogrzewania mogą być wykorzystane tylko ściany, niezasłonięte meblami. A więc umieszczenie grzejników ściennych utrudnia późniejszą aranżację pomieszczenia.
W przypadku późniejszego wiercenia otworów w ścianie, istnieje ryzyko uszkodzenia przewodów. Dlatego po ułożeniu rur należy przeprowadzić ich dokładną inwentaryzację i przekazać ją użytkownikowi. W przypadku braku takiej inwentaryzacji można posłużyć się folią termoczułą.
W trakcie wykonywania instalacji należy zwrócić uwagę na kolizję z innymi instalacjami, zwłaszcza z instalacją elektryczną.
W przypadku umieszczenia przewodów grzejnych w ścianie zewnętrznej mogą wystąpić znaczne straty ciepła. Dlatego należy zapewnić wysoką izolacyjność cieplną ścian zewnętrznych. 
*Podsumowanie*
Z uwagi na posiadane właściwości, ogrzewanie ścienne należy polecić przede wszystkim dla pomieszczeń o szczególnie wysokich wymaganiach co do komfortu cieplnego i warunków higienicznych, np. sal szpitalnych. Często stosuje się je na basenach. Może być również używane, jako uzupełnienie ogrzewania podłogowego.
Ogrzewanie ścienne, z uwagi na niską temperaturę czynnika, jest szczególnie odpowiednie do zastosowania w połączeniu z nowoczesnymi źródłami ciepła, takimi jak kocioł kondensacyjny czy pompa ciepła. Źródła te osiągają wówczas wyższe sprawności, niż w połączeniu z tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem wysokotemperaturowym.



mgr inż. Michał Strzeszewski

Instytut Ogrzewnictwa i Wentylacji

Politechnika Warszawska


Literatura

1. Eijdems H. H. E. W. et al., Low Temperature Heating Systems: Impact on IAQ, Thermal Comfort and Energy Consumption, LowEx Newsletter no 1, Annex 37, Finland 2000, (http://www.vtt.fi/rte/projects/annex37).

2. Eggert H., Vom Zentralheizungs-Radiator zur Niedertemperatur- Wandflächenheizung, Erneuerbare Energie 4/1995.

3. Fachinformationsdienst Flächenheizung BVF, Warmwasser-Flächenheizung – Die ideale Voraussetzung für die Nutzung von Brennwerttechnik, Solarenergie und Umweltwärme bei der Gebäudeheizung, Bundesverband Flächenheizungen e.V., Hagen, Niemcy, 1999, (http://www.flaechenheizung.de/MerkblattE.pdf).

4. Fachinformationsdienst Flächenheizung BVF, Richtlinie zur Herstellung beheizter Wandkonstruktionen im Wohnungs-, Gewerbe- und Industriebau”, Bundesverband Flächenheizungen e.V., Hagen, Niemcy, 1999, (http://www.flaechenheizung.de/MerkblattGpdf).

5. Fanger P.O., Komfort cieplny, Arkady, Warszawa 1974.

6. Gabo Systemtechnik GmbH, Das revolutionäre Heizungssystem von gabo. Technische Informationen, 1999, (http: //www.gabosys.de).

7. Gundersen P., Energy-Efficient Heating Plants Using Low-Temperature Water-Borne Heat, Future Building Forum, Low Temperature Heating Systems in Buildings – Workshop, Stockholm 11-12 June 1998, (http://www.bim.kth.se/fbf/papers/pap..._efficient.pdf).

8. Kociołek W., Wodne ogrzewanie ścienne. Pętla pod tynkiem, Magazyn Instalatora, 7-8/2001 (http://www.instalator.pl/archi/archiwum.html).

9. Ljungqvist J., Bergsten R., Internal Low Temperature Heated Wall in a Well Insulated One Family House, Future Building Forum, Low Temperature Heating Systems in Buildings � Workshop, Stockholm 11-12 June 1998 (http://www.bim.kth.se /fbf/papers/paper14/internal_low_temperature.pdf).

10. Rabjasz R., Dzierzgowski M., Ogrzewanie podłogowe. Poradnik, Centralny Ośrodek Informacji Budownictwa, Warszawa 1995.

11. Rabjasz R., Dzierzgowski M., Instalacje centralnego ogrzewania z rur wielowarstwowych, Wyd. KANON, Gdańsk, 1998.

12. Rabjasz R. et al., Charakterystyki techniczno-eksploatacyjne nowoczesnych systemów ogrzewań mieszkaniowych poziomych jedno- i wieloobwodowych, Raport IOiW PW, Warszawa 2001.

13. Strzeszewski M., Kowalczyk A., Wpływ właściwości inercyjnych na regulację grzejników podłogowych, Rynek Instalacyjny 1-2/2002.

14. Strzeszewski M., Rabjasz R., Ogrzewanie mikroprzewodowe. Podstawowe informacje, Rynek Instalacyjny 3/2002.

15. Strzeszewski M., Wall 2D, program komputerowy, Instytut Ogrzewnictwa i Wentylacji Politechniki Warszawskiej, Warszawa 1997-2002.


Artykuł pochodzi z miesięcznika "RYNEK INSTALACYJNY"nr 06/02

----------


## 1950

zewnętrznych

----------


## firewall

ponieważ większość ludzi nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem. A tak w ogóle można i stosować naprzeciw okna pod warunkiem że mamy szyby niskoemisyjne.

----------


## animuss

> ponieważ?


Jeżeli naprawdę uparłeś się na to ogrzewanie ścienne to ogrzewanie ścienne  montuj w ścianie zewnętrznej pod oknem i do 1 m poza okno .Resztę rur wpakuj w ściany wewnętrzne ale w miejscach stykających się ze ścianą zewnętrzną.Wymusi to większy ruch powietrza w pomieszczeniu i będzie większy komfort cieplny. Pamiętaj że w mieszkaniu ustawia się meble ,które mogą zasłonić ogrzewanie i spadnie sprawność instalacji.Przemyśl jeszcze ogrzewanie mieszane podłogowe z  grzejnikiem płytowymi pod oknem w sypialniach .

----------


## eniu

> tutaj jest artykuł z Rynku Instalacyjnego 
> 
> *Ogrzewanie ścienne*
> W ostatnim czasie rosną wymagania użytkowników, co do szeroko rozumianej jakości klimatu wewnętrznego. Dlatego poszukuje się rozwiązań alternatywnych wobec powszechnie stosowanych ogrzewań z grzejnikami konwekcyjnymi. Jednym z takich rozwiązań jest ogrzewanie ścienne. Zapewnia ono zazwyczaj lepsze warunki komfortu cieplnego, ponieważ ogranicza chłodzące oddziaływanie ścian. System ten poprawia również warunki higieniczne pomieszczenia.
> *Warunki komfortu cieplnego*
> W przypadku tradycyjnego ogrzewania z grzejnikami konwekcyjnymi, większość ciepła przekazywana jest do pomieszczenia na drodze konwekcji. Grzejniki ogrzewają przede wszystkim powietrze, natomiast przegrody budowlane (ściany, podłoga, sufit) mają zazwyczaj niższą temperaturę. Dotyczy to przede wszystkim przegród zewnętrznych.
> Ponieważ człowiek wymienia ciepło zarówno na drodze konwekcji z otaczającym go powietrzem, jak i na drodze promieniowania z przegrodami budowlanymi, dlatego na odczucie komfortu cieplnego ma wpływ zarówno temperatura powietrza, jak i średnia temperatura przegród. W pewnym zakresie przyjmuje się, że istnieje równoważność tych temperatur, tzn. niższą temperaturę przegród można skompensować podwyższając odpowiednio temperaturę powietrza . Jednak najlepsze warunki otrzymuje się w przypadku, gdy temperatura przegród nie odbiega zbytnio od temperatury powietrza. Zwróćmy na przykład uwagę, że latem możemy odczuwać komfort cieplny przy niższej temperaturze powietrza wewnętrznego niż zimą. Dzieje się tak, ponieważ latem ściany mają zazwyczaj wyższą temperaturę.
> Zimą można uzyskać podobną sytuację przy zastosowaniu ogrzewania ściennego. Jeśli ogrzewanie zostanie zainstalowane w ścianach zewnętrznych, wówczas ich temperatura będzie wyższa niż temperatura powietrza. Ogranicza to odczucie chłodu, związanego z zimnymi ścianami, jak również pozwala obniżyć temperaturę powietrza wewnętrznego o 1-3 K 
> *Wpływ na warunki higieniczne*
> ...



Bardzo fajne opracowanie. Do takich klasycznych zastosowań, najlepszy system
to ogrzewanie ścienne gazowe. Być może używam tu terminologii amatorszczyka,
al chodzi mi o system, w którym woda przepływa tylko w jednej poziomej rurce,
stanowiącej kolektor dla odchodzących od niej pionowych odgałęzień . Te piony
mają wewnątrz jakiś gaz, który reaguje natychmiast na temperaturę wody w 
kolektorze. Skuteczność i szybkość nagrzewania ponoć rewelacyjna...

Ale ja nie o tym . Wspomniałem wam o moim "systemie ściennym", zrobionym
na zasadzie "Józek sobie wymyślił", a że nie wiedział jak , zrobił jak umiał  :big grin: 
Całe szczęście ,że najpierw zrobiłem, a potem dopiero zacząłem się interesować...
Nigdy bym tak nie zrobił, gdybym zgłębił najpierw TEORIĘ. :big grin: 

Teraz mam grzejniki schowane w ścianach. NIE MA , A GRZEJE. Nic nie widać,
nie przejmuję się meblami, opóźnioną reakcję , rekompensuje mi kumulacja
działająca jeszcze jakiś czas po zaprzestaniu palenia (w kominku z PW). 
Rurki miedziane (zasilane wodą) są na tyle blisko siebie, na ile pozwoliły
trójniki (3-4 cm ?). Nie miało to być ogrzewanie ścienne, tylko brak grzejników
w części dziennej domu. Oczywiście powierzchnia ściany, którą musiałem na 
to przeznaczyć ,jest 4-krotnie większa niż pow. która zajął by grzejnik o
tej samej mocy. Jest to jednak wielokrotnie mniej niż powierzchnia typowego
ogrzewania ściennego (tzw niskotemperaturowego). Szafa która stoi "na"
tej ścianie, ogranicza oczywiście promieniowanie, ale nie ogranicza konwekcji.
Przy wysokiej temp. ścian (ca 50 st C), nie stanowi to jakiegoś problemu.
Szafę postawiłem 6-7 cm od ściany.

----------


## cronin

INSTALACJA OGRZEWANIA ŚCIENNEGO
Wodne ogrzewanie ścienne wykonuje się bardzo podobnie do ogrzewania podłogowego (wodnego). Ogrzewana jest przeważnie zimna ściana zewnętrzna, której współczynnik przenikania ciepła "k" powinien odpowiadać obowiązującym normom (k=0,3 W/m2K). Jeżeli tak nie jest konieczna jest dodatkowa izolacja termiczna. Rury mocuje się na ścianie za pomocą odpowiednich elementów mocujących - listwy, haki dyblowe. W tego typu instalacjach, ze względu na łatwość układania, najlepiej sprawdzają się rury z tworzywa sztucznego - muszą o*ne być szczelne, wyposażone np. w antydyfuzyjną wkładkę aluminiową, w przeciwnym wypadku tlen, który dostanie się do ich wnętrza spowoduje korozję metalowych elementów instalacji.Instalacje wodnego ogrzewania ściennego układa się w odstępach 10-20 cm. Rurę zasilającą prowadzi się od dołu ku górze ściany w formie wężownicy. Po ułożeniu przewodów w ścianie pokrywa się je tynkiem o grubości ok. 2 cm, minimum 1 cm od górnej powierzchni rur.

TYNKOWANIE INSTALACJI OGRZEWANIA ŚCIENNEGO
Tynki stosowane przy ogrzewaniu ściennym muszą gwarantować dobrą przewodność cieplną, którą osiąga się przez wysoką gęstość tynku po wyschnięciu. Odpowiednie do ogrzewania ściennego są tynki zawierające jako środek wiążący: gips, gips/wapno, wapno, wapno/cement lub cement. Temperatura zasilania , przy tynkach zawierających gips, nie powinna przekraczać 45 oC. Dla zmniejszenia ryzyka rys i pęknięć wymagana jest siatka zbrojeniowa przy nakładaniu tynku. W przypadku tynków gipsowych stosuje się siatkę tekstylną o oczkach 7x7 mm nakładana metodą "na mokro", przy stosowaniu dwuwarstwowego tynku należy stosować siatkę o oczkach 4x4 mm. Przy ścianach dłuższych niż 10 m, z powodu termicznych zmian długości należy zaplanować dylatacje.

ROZDZIELACZ OGRZEWANIA ŚCIENNEGO
Sercem instalacji ogrzewania ściennego jest rozdzielacz, który stanowi centralę regulacyjną dla wszystkich pętli (pomieszczeń) ogrzewania ściennego na danej kondygnacji. Segment zasilający powinien być wyposażony w zawory termostatyczne umożliwiające zamontowanie siłowników termicznych bez konieczności opróżniania zładu. Termostaty pokojowe umieszcza się na ścianie nie ogrzewanej na wysokości 150 cm od podłogi. Umożliwiają o*ne utrzymywanie zaprogramowanej temperatury. Można ustalić stałą temperaturę przez 24 h każdego dnia lub różną temperaturę w dowolnych porach dla każdego dnia osobno poprzez tzw. regulator tygodniowy. Segment powrotny rozdzielacza, w celu regulacji hydraulicznej pętli, powinien być wyposażony w przepływomierz oraz zawór regulacyjny. Układ przepływomierz-zawór regulacyjny spełnia taką rolę, jak nastawa wstępna przy termostatycznym zaworze grzejnikowym. Rozdzielacze mogą być od dwóch do dwunastu sekcji (2-12 pętli rurociągów grzejnych).

Źródło: Kolmet
dodano: 20:47, 13.11.2005
http://www.centralne-ogrzewanie.com...._technologie=8

----------


## animuss

> "Uparłem się" żeby nie bawić się w ogrzewanie więc stąd prąd. Nie chcę żadnych szpetnych grzejników na ścianach ani podłogówki (drewniana podłoga, dywany, ciężkie, niskie meble) stąd padło na grzanie ścianą. Tam gdzie będzie grzać ściana mebli nie będzie oczywiście. A zastanawia mnie dlaczego ściana zewnętrzna, jeśli przez nią są właśnie straty i to tym większe im większa różnica temp. a podgrzewana ściana będzie cieplejsza od pozostałych.


Chodzi o komfort cieplny ucieczka ciepła jest przez ściany zewnętrzne ,dlatego otacza się użytkownika płytami  grzejnymi  od tej strony to tak jak przy ognisku od strony ognia (grzejnika ) jest uczucie ciepła a od tyłu czujesz chłód  ."Ogrzewanie ścienne jest cieplejsze od pozostałych " to określenie jest chytrze sformułowane i nie ma nic wspólnego z oszczędnością kasy w sezonie grzewczym .

----------


## cronin

Jest tez napisane że to ogrzewanie jest dla domów o małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło czyli dobrze ocieplonych, więc znowu tak dużo przez te zewnętrzne nie ucieka.Sądzę że kosztowo podłogowe i ścienne wyjdzie tak samo, różnica jest w możliwości wykończenia wnętrz.

----------


## animuss

> Jest tez napisane że to ogrzewanie jest dla domów o małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło czyli dobrze ocieplonych, więc znowu tak dużo przez te zewnętrzne nie ucieka.Sądzę że kosztowo podłogowe i ścienne wyjdzie tak samo, różnica jest w możliwości wykończenia wnętrz.


 Samo użyte sformułowanie  "więc znowu tak dużo przez te zewnętrzne nie ucieka"  sugeruje że  masz świadomość większych strat przy ogrzewaniu ściennym,tylko pocieszasz się  że  wyjdzie tak samo ale to nie jest prawda .A to że  jest "dla domów o małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło" ponieważ jest mało wydajne (mniej sprawne niż podłogowe).

----------


## nilsan

Mając do wyboru wykonanie ogrzewania ściennego i sufitowego w domku jednorodzinnym, zdecydowanie wybrałbym to drugie. Ma tylko nieznacznie gorszy rozkład temperatur w funkcji wysokości pomieszczenia w stosunku do ogrzewania podłogowego. Ogrzewa tylko przegrody wewnętrzne. Nie wymaga ponoszenia dodatkowych nakładów na termoizolację przegród zewnętrznych. Nie generuje dodatkowych strat do otoczenia na skutek wzrostu różnicy temperatur pomiędzy przegrodą zewnętrzną i otoczeniem, a co najważniejsze daje największą swobodę aranżacji wnętrz z zachowaniem wszystkich zalet ogrzewania płaszczyznowego.

nilsan

----------


## 1950

gdzie będzie migrować ciepło w takiej typowej przegrodzie jakie się teraz robi,
góra 3 cm tynku, ogrzewanie ścienne o temperaturach pracy z reguły około trzydziestu paru stopni, poroterm 25 cm i 15 cm styropianu,
tak na zdrowy chłopski rozum,
i jakie ewentualnie straty mogą być w tego rodzaju ścianie,

wszyscy producenci systemów ogrzewania ściennego, zalecają montaż na ścianach zewnętrznych i nie zalecają montażu na ścianach wewnętrznych naprzeciw okien,

----------


## cronin

> Samo użyte sformułowanie  "więc znowu tak dużo przez te zewnętrzne nie ucieka"  sugeruje że  masz świadomość większych strat przy ogrzewaniu ściennym,tylko pocieszasz się  że  wyjdzie tak samo ale to nie jest prawda .A to że  jest "dla domów o małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło" ponieważ jest mało wydajne (mniej sprawne niż podłogowe).


 Użyłam takiego sformułowania ponieważ nie potrafię podać konkretnej liczby, natomiast na zdrowy babski rozum jeśli ocieplisz ściany 15-20 cm, to więcej ciepła ucieknie przez okna niż ściany zewnętrzne.

----------


## nilsan

Ogrzewanie ścienne jest najbardziej energochłonną odmianą ogrzewania płaszczyznowego. Normalna temperatura na powierzchni wewnętrznej ściany oscyluje wokół 1-2*C poniżej temperatury pomieszczenia w przypadku ogrzewania konwencjonalnego i około 1-2*C powyżej, w przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego lub sufitowego. Ponieważ w  przypadku ogrzewania płaszczyznowego temperatura wewnętrzna jest o 1-2*C niższa od temperatury wewnętrznej dla przypadku ogrzewania konwencjonalnego, to jak widać w obu sytuacjach straty poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne, które są zależne wprost proporcjonalnie od różnicy pomiędzy temperaturą wewnętrzną i zewnętrzną, będą takie same. Odmiennie przedstawia się sytuacja w przypadku ogrzewania ściennego. Nawet przy temperaturze zasilania na poziomie 35*C wspomniana różnica będzie o 15*C wyższa, co oczywiście przełoży się na większą emisję energii do otoczenia poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne. W rzeczywistości zalecane temperatury zasilania takich ogrzewań, ze względu na pokrycie bilansowego zapotrzebowania energii oraz ograniczoną powierzchnię montażową poprzez przeszklenia, są znacznie wyższe tj. 45-55*C, zatem i straty poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne są wyższe. Faktem natomiast jest, że ogrzewanie ścienne zmniejsza straty bilansowe poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne, czym w pewnym stopniu rekompensuje swoje większe zapotrzebowanie na energię.
Kolejnym negatywnym efektem ogrzewań ściennych jest potężna pojemność cieplna konstrukcji ścian zewnętrznych w stosunku do jastrychu i związana z tym wielokrotnie większa bezwładność cieplna. Poza tym jest to jedyne z ogrzewań płaszczyznowych, które wywołuje konwekcję naturalną powietrza tak często traktowaną jako wadę w ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym. Reasumując z powyższych względów daleki jestem od propagowania takich rozwiązań w budownictwie jednorodzinnych jako podstawowego źródła ogrzewania pomieszczeń.

nilsan

----------


## 1950

> Ogrzewanie ścienne jest najbardziej energochłonną odmianą ogrzewania płaszczyznowego. Normalna temperatura na powierzchni wewnętrznej ściany oscyluje wokół 1-2*C poniżej temperatury pomieszczenia w przypadku ogrzewania konwencjonalnego i około 1-2*C powyżej, w przypadku ogrzewania podłogowego lub sufitowego. Ponieważ w  przypadku ogrzewania płaszczyznowego temperatura wewnętrzna jest o 1-2*C niższa od temperatury wewnętrznej dla przypadku ogrzewania konwencjonalnego, to jak widać w obu sytuacjach straty poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne, które są zależne wprost proporcjonalnie od różnicy pomiędzy temperaturą wewnętrzną i zewnętrzną, będą takie same. Odmiennie przedstawia się sytuacja w przypadku ogrzewania ściennego. Nawet przy temperaturze zasilania na poziomie 35*C wspomniana różnica będzie o 15*C wyższa, co oczywiście przełoży się na większą emisję energii do otoczenia poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne. W rzeczywistości zalecane temperatury zasilania takich ogrzewań, ze względu na pokrycie bilansowego zapotrzebowania energii oraz ograniczoną powierzchnię montażową poprzez przeszklenia, są znacznie wyższe tj. 45-55*C, zatem i straty poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne są wyższe. Faktem natomiast jest, że ogrzewanie ścienne zmniejsza straty bilansowe poprzez przegrody zewnętrzne, czym w pewnym stopniu rekompensuje swoje większe zapotrzebowanie na energię.
> Kolejnym negatywnym efektem ogrzewań ściennych jest potężna pojemność cieplna konstrukcji ścian zewnętrznych w stosunku do jastrychu i związana z tym wielokrotnie większa bezwładność cieplna. Poza tym jest to jedyne z ogrzewań płaszczyznowych, które wywołuje konwekcję naturalną powietrza tak często traktowaną jako wadę w ogrzewaniu grzejnikowym. Reasumując z powyższych względów daleki jestem od propagowania takich rozwiązań w budownictwie jednorodzinnych jako podstawowego źródła ogrzewania pomieszczeń.
> 
> nilsan


jak zwykle naginasz fakty nie licząc się z rzeczywistością, 
ale co tam fakty, jak są niewygodne tym gorzej dla faktów,
bo rozumiem, że rozmawiamy cały czas o ogrzewaniu ściennym, robionym zgodnie ze sztuką?

po pierwsze, dlaczego dzielisz ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe na ogrzewanie sufitowe i podłogówkę?

ścienne jest także ogrzewaniem płaszczyznowym i obowiązują je takie same prawa jak pozostałe rodzaje tego ogrzewania,

ot taka niekonsekwencja,

dlatego przyjmij, że temperatura zasilania jest taka sama jak przy podłogówce i sufitowym, jeżeli jest wyższa to chyba w przypadku, gdy ktoś na siłę chciał mieć ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe a nie pomyślał o tym wcześniej i musiał starać się uzyskać potrzebną ilość ciepła ze zbyt małej powierzchni, 

tego typu sytuacje zdarzają się także przy podłogówce, gdy instalator, czy to z braku wiedzy, czy też głupoty, nie patrząc na temperaturę podłogi, bo kto by się tym przejmował, chce uzyskać potrzebną mu moc, zagęszczając rozstaw rur, czy też przy zbyt dużym rozstawie żeby zrekompensować brak tej mocy, powoduje zasilanie wyższymi temperaturami,

o sufitowym nie będę się wypowiadał bo uważam, że to najgorszy sposób ogrzewania płaszczyznowego,

jak sam napisałeś bolą cię wysokie temperatury zasilania rzędu 45-55C, powyżej napisałem ci  jak tego typy sytuacje powstają,

po drugie powracając do tych wysokich temperatur zasilania, 
to przyjmij do wiadomości, że temperatury zasilania nie powinny być większe niż 45C przy tynkach gipsowych i 50C przy tynkach cementowo  wapiennych, 
wyższe temperatury zasilania powodują zniszczenie struktur tynku,

po trzecie, gdybyś przemyślał to co napisałem w poprzednim poście, to byś zauważył, że przenikanie ciepła przez maksymalnie 3 cm tynku jest nie współmiernie szybsze niż przez pozostałą część przegrody, dlatego też pisanie o potężnej akumulacji ciepła w przegrodzie jest nadużyciem,

poza tym w innym wątku piszesz o zawilgoceniu ścian pod styropianem ze względu na umiejscowienie punktu rosy w ociepleniu i o grzybach pod styropianem i jakie to jest wszystko be, 
to wyobraź sobie jak w błogosławiony sposób ogrzewanie ścienne wpływa na położenie tego punktu rosy a ty mówisz, że to najgorszy sposób ogrzewania płaszczyznowego?

nie przesadzaj,

jest na forum, co najmniej kilka osób które mają u siebie ogrzewanie ścienne, popytaj się użytkowników, czy się sprawdza i jakie mają odczucia w przypadku włączenia i wyłączenia grzejnika ściennego, 
bo z tego co mówią mi moi klienci, to w przypadku wyłączenia grzejnika, spadek temperatury w pomieszczeniu jest o wiele szybszy niż przy podłogówce, to samo jest przy włączeniu ogrzewania, pomieszczenie jest o wiele szybciej nagrzane niż przy podłogowce,

w związku z tym mam pytanie, jak to się ma do twojego stwierdzenia o tej wielokrotnie większej bezwładności cieplnej?
i od razu nasuwa mi się drugie pytanie, co będzie miało większą bezwładność cieplną, 10 m3 betonu czy 10 m3 porotermu?

jak to się ma do twoich twierdzeń?

kiedyś czytałem opinię *cieszynianki* która była zdziwiona, że ma ogrzewanie ścienne a ściana nie jest ciepła, czyli dokładnie tak jak przy zrobionej zgodnie ze sztuką podłogówce

----------


## nilsan

> jak zwykle naginasz fakty nie licząc się z rzeczywistością, 
> ale co tam fakty, jak są niewygodne tym gorzej dla faktów,
> bo rozumiem, że rozmawiamy cały czas o ogrzewaniu ściennym, robionym zgodnie ze sztuką?
> 
> po pierwsze, dlaczego dzielisz ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe na ogrzewanie sufitowe i podłogówkę?
> 
> ścienne jest także ogrzewaniem płaszczyznowym i obowiązują je takie same prawa jak pozostałe rodzaje tego ogrzewania,
> 
> ot taka niekonsekwencja,


W pierwszym zdaniu swojego postu zaznaczyłem, że jest to ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe, ale jak ktoś ma problemy w czytaniu ze zrozumieniem....




> dlatego przyjmij, że temperatura zasilania jest taka sama jak przy podłogówce i sufitowym, jeżeli jest wyższa to chyba w przypadku, gdy ktoś na siłę chciał mieć ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe a nie pomyślał o tym wcześniej i musiał starać się uzyskać potrzebną ilość ciepła ze zbyt małej powierzchni, 
> 
> tego typu sytuacje zdarzają się także przy podłogówce, gdy instalator, czy to z braku wiedzy, czy też głupoty, nie patrząc na temperaturę podłogi, bo kto by się tym przejmował, chce uzyskać potrzebną mu moc, zagęszczając rozstaw rur, czy też przy zbyt dużym rozstawie żeby zrekompensować brak tej mocy, powoduje zasilanie wyższymi temperaturami,


Oczywiście, że może być taka sama, tylko że producenci ogrzewań ściennych właśnie podkreślają to, że może, a nawet powinna być znacznie wyższa.
Dlaczego, bo musi skompensować ogromną pojemność cieplną ściany, żeby w miarę szybko dać efekt grzewczy.




> jak sam napisałeś bolą cię wysokie temperatury zasilania rzędu 45-55C, powyżej napisałem ci  jak tego typy sytuacje powstają,
> 
> po drugie powracając do tych wysokich temperatur zasilania, 
> to przyjmij do wiadomości, że temperatury zasilania nie powinny być większe niż 45C przy tynkach gipsowych i 50C przy tynkach cementowo  wapiennych, 
> wyższe temperatury zasilania powodują zniszczenie struktur tynku,


Mnie to nie boli, ja tylko piszę jakie są tego konsekwencje.




> po trzecie, gdybyś przemyślał to co napisałem w poprzednim poście, to byś zauważył, że przenikanie ciepła przez maksymalnie 3 cm tynku jest nie współmiernie szybsze niż przez pozostałą część przegrody, dlatego też pisanie o potężnej akumulacji ciepła w przegrodzie jest nadużyciem,


To jest oczywiste, ponieważ opór tynku jest mniejszy, gdyż jest on cieńszy oraz nie ma na nim żadnej okładziny zewnętrznej.
Tyle że ciepło rozchodzi się w obu kierunkach zarówno do wewnątrz jak i na zewnątrz przegrody i trzeba go dostarczyć więcej w jednostce czasu niż w przypadku podłogówki.




> jest na forum, co najmniej kilka osób które mają u siebie ogrzewanie ścienne, popytaj się użytkowników, czy się sprawdza i jakie mają odczucia w przypadku włączenia i wyłączenia grzejnika ściennego, 
> bo z tego co mówią mi moi klienci, to w przypadku wyłączenia grzejnika, spadek temperatury w pomieszczeniu jest o wiele szybszy niż przy podłogówce, to samo jest przy włączeniu ogrzewania, pomieszczenie jest o wiele szybciej nagrzane niż przy podłogowce,
> 
> w związku z tym mam pytanie, jak to się ma do twojego stwierdzenia o tej wielokrotnie większej bezwładności cieplnej?
> i od razu nasuwa mi się drugie pytanie, co będzie miało większą bezwładność cieplną, 10 m3 betonu czy 10 m3 porotermu?
> 
> jak to się ma do twoich twierdzeń?
> 
> kiedyś czytałem opinię *cieszynianki* która była zdziwiona, że ma ogrzewanie ścienne a ściana nie jest ciepła, czyli dokładnie tak jak przy zrobionej zgodnie ze sztuką podłogówce


To jest takie samo pytanie jak to co jest cięższe 1kg pierza czy 1kg ołowiu.
Pojemność cieplna porothermu i betonu jest taka sama, tyle że jastrychu jest ok. 6cm, a porothermu 25cm + 3cm tynku. Co zakumuluje więcej ciepła i będzie miało większą bezwładność cieplną odpowiedz sobie sam.

nilsan

----------


## ekmir

Poczytałem i ...
Miałem zamiar zastosować ścienne na ściankach kolankowych. Poza tym w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach byłyby jeszcze pod "zwykłymi" oknami grzejniki tradycyjne. 
I co tu robić ... ?

----------


## sojek1

A ja mam pytanie odnośnie łączenia podłogówki ze ściennym.

Mam zbyt małą powierzchnię grzewczą na podłodze w łazienkach i chciałbym część pętli z podłogi położyć na ścianie.
Czy są jakieś przeciwskazania?
Pętla około 70 m i 10-15 m z tego na ścianę. Średnica rurki 16mm, na ścianie w najwyższym punkcie byłby odpowietrznik.

----------


## animuss

Tak wygląda rozkład temperatur w ogrzewaniu płaszczyznowym :

----------


## animuss

> Ciekawe jak by to wyglądało gdyby ściana grzała tylko dolną częścią (od 0m do max 1,5m) i z góry był nawiew WM? W zasadzie nawiewy WM również będą miały wpływ na podłogówkę.


Ogrzewanie podłogowe charakteryzuje się najbardziej zbliżonym rozkładem temperatur do ideału ,oraz najmniejszym przenoszeniem cząsteczek kurzu.

----------


## animuss

> Niewątpliwie ale cały czas mówimy o pomieszczeniu bez sztucznie wywołanego ruchu powietrza. WM już tutaj dużo namiesza. Ciekawe jak by te krzywe wyglądały też dla nagrzewania kanałowego od góry.


Przy ściennym nagrzewaniu  kanałowym od góry nie przyniosło by  efektu tu i tak jest ciepłe powietrze więc to dodatkowe nagrzewanie w banie czytać -(głowę).
A WM usuwa zużyte  cieplejsze powietrze niż przy OP -(Ogrz.Podłog.)

----------


## animuss

> WM (bez ogrzewania kanałowego) z nawiewami od góry chłodniejszego powietrza będzie spychać cieplejsze warstwy ku dołowi i spowoduje niezłą cyrkulację więc krzywe będą wyglądać inaczej. Poza tym WM w większości ma wyciągi w tzw. "brudnych" pomieszczeniach (łazienki, ubikacje, kuchnie itp.), które są zazwyczaj zamykane więc do nich powietrze przedostaje się przez podcięcia w drzwiach czyli dołem więc raczej nie będzie to cieplejsze powietrze.


Od kiedy cięższe idzie do góry. Raczej odwrotnie ,chłodne powietrze opadnie na dół obniży jeszcze  temperaturę w dolnej strefie a te zużyte cieplejsze nadal będzie kłębić się pod sufitem.A co to za wentylacja co ma tylko nawiewy. W czasie wędrówki przez  pomieszczenia i tak powietrze ogrzeje się i pod sufitem w innym pomieszczeniu będzie tak samo ciepłe ,wszystkie pomieszczenia będą miały ścienne ogrzewanie więc rozkład temperatur będzie identyczny .
http://www.projektoskop.pl/a-6986-od...ca-fasada.html
http://www.projektoskop.pl/a-6222-sy...entylacji.html

----------


## animuss

> To oczywiste, że w stabilnym pomieszczeniu cieplejsze u góry jednak WM zaburza ten stabilny obraz, zwłaszcza, że jej wydajność zmienia się w czasie i to zupełnie inaczej niż momenty grzania ścian więc krzywe na pewno nie będą takie idealne jak na wykresach. Wcześniej pisałem, że WM ma zazwyczaj wywiewy w pomieszczeniach, do których powietrze dostaje się dołem więc tym bardziej idealna cyrkulacja jest zaburzona i rozkłady temp. odmienne od laboratoryjnych.


 Nie ma poparcia co do twojej interpretacji ,a jeżeli się mylisz to ty poniesiesz konsekwencje .
Instalacje ogrzewania  robi się na wiele lat i nie są to tanie inwestycje.

----------


## eniu

> Tak wygląda rozkład temperatur w ogrzewaniu płaszczyznowym :


Nie jest to czasem tak, że podłogówka, dzięki swojemu uprzywilejowanemu
usytuowaniu, może działać na najniższych parametrach temperatury? 
Ogrzewanie ścienne powinno mieć temperaturę wyższą, tak by skutecznie
zadziałało promieniowanie podczerwone? Oczywiście sufit, w tych moich
gdybaniach, powinien mieć temperaturę najwyższą ? Zaznaczam, że sobie
gdybam, widząc,że mam do czynienia z osobami dość w temacie zaawansowanymi...

----------


## nilsan

> Nie jest to czasem tak, że podłogówka, dzięki swojemu uprzywilejowanemu
> usytuowaniu, może działać na najniższych parametrach temperatury? 
> Ogrzewanie ścienne powinno mieć temperaturę wyższą, tak by skutecznie
> zadziałało promieniowanie podczerwone? Oczywiście sufit, w tych moich
> gdybaniach, powinien mieć temperaturę najwyższą ? Zaznaczam, że sobie
> gdybam, widząc,że mam do czynienia z osobami dość w temacie zaawansowanymi...


Podobnie jak podłogówka również ogrzewanie sufitowe może działać na dowolnych temperaturach.
Powietrze w obu przypadkach ogrzewa się tylko od powierzchni stałych, z których emitowane jest promieniowanie podczerwone oraz od tych na które pada promieniowanie podczerwone.
Te rysunki są trochę przejaskrawione, ponieważ trzeba pamiętać, że charakterystyki w obu przypadkach zawierają się w przedziale +-2*C wzdłuż wysokości pomieszczenia. Decydujące znaczenie ma jak zwykle gęstość mocy emitowanej z płaszczyzny grzewczej, które rzecz jasna zależy od temperatury wody w wężownicy, ale również od oporu przewodzenia ciepła warstw nad wężownicą w kierunku przepływu strumienia ciepła. Z natury rzeczy ogrzewanie sufitowe ma znacznie mniejsze opory na drodze przepływu ciepła niż podłogówka, za to ma większą akumulacyjność ciepła, która wpływa na jego większą bezwładność w stosunku do podłogówki, częściowo niwelowaną poprzez naturalną lub wymuszoną wymianę powietrza w pomieszczeniu.

nilsan

----------


## eniu

Kurde nie łapię...Akumulacyjność będzie taka jaką zrobimy. Niezależnie od miejsca.
Z kolei wymiana powietrza w pomieszczeniu, niweluje cokolwiek w czymkolwiek,
bez względu na usytuowanie...

Zaletą podłogówki jest to, że zanim ciepło z niej emitowane ucieknie, po drodze
załapiemy się my i przedmioty na jego drodze. Z sufitu może nie dotrzeć, bo 
wydmuchamy je np WM. Stąd wzięło się moje przypuszczenie, że sufit musi
bardziej "dawać" niż podłoga. Na chłopski rozum oczywiście biorąc...

----------


## nilsan

> Kurde nie łapię...Akumulacyjność będzie taka jaką zrobimy. Niezależnie od miejsca.
> Z kolei wymiana powietrza w pomieszczeniu, niweluje cokolwiek w czymkolwiek,
> bez względu na usytuowanie...


No nie, bo w standardowej podłogówce ciepło jest akumulowane w 6cm warstwie betonu i okładzinie, natomiast w grzejniku sufitowym (GS) w 3cm warstwie tynku i całej konstrukcji stropu.




> Zaletą podłogówki jest to, że zanim ciepło z niej emitowane ucieknie, po drodze
> załapiemy się my i przedmioty na jego drodze. Z sufitu może nie dotrzeć, bo 
> wydmuchamy je np WM. Stąd wzięło się moje przypuszczenie, że sufit musi
> bardziej "dawać" niż podłoga. Na chłopski rozum oczywiście biorąc...


WM wyciąga powietrze,a nie promieniowanie podczerwone. To ostatnie dotrze do każdej płaszczyzny w polu widzenia GS. 
WM zintensyfikuje jedynie wymianę ciepła z powierzchni grzejnika sufitowego na drodze konwekcji wymuszonej, o ile kratka wywiewna znajduje się w pomieszczeniu z GS. Jeżeli nie to ten problem nie występuje.

nilsan

----------


## sojek1

A ja ponawiam moje pytanie odnośnie łaczenia podłogówki ze ściennym. Jeśli ktoś widzi przeciwskazania niech powie.




> A ja mam pytanie odnośnie łączenia podłogówki ze ściennym.
> 
> Mam zbyt małą powierzchnię grzewczą na podłodze w łazienkach i chciałbym część pętli z podłogi położyć na ścianie.
> Czy są jakieś przeciwskazania?
> Pętla około 70 m i 10-15 m z tego na ścianę. Średnica rurki 16mm, na ścianie w najwyższym punkcie byłby odpowietrznik.

----------


## desmear

po co Ci jakiś odpowietrznik ? nie komplikuj prostych rzeczy. u mnie wszystkie pętle ściennego działają tylko na jednym odpowietrzaczu zainstalowanym przy rozdzielaczu. oczywiście, wszystko było odpowietrzane przy uruchomieniu.
a wracając do Twojego pytania, to oczywiście, że możesz łączyć a nawet powinieneś, skoro po podłodze Ci brakuje.

----------


## sojek1

> po co Ci jakiś odpowietrznik ? nie komplikuj prostych rzeczy. u mnie wszystkie pętle ściennego działają tylko na jednym odpowietrzaczu zainstalowanym przy rozdzielaczu. oczywiście, wszystko było odpowietrzane przy uruchomieniu.
> a wracając do Twojego pytania, to oczywiście, że możesz łączyć a nawet powinieneś, skoro po podłodze Ci brakuje.


A jaką rurke pociągnąłeś w ścianie 16 czy 14?
Boje się że przy 16 może się nie odpowietrzyć.
Z łazienką na parterze nie będzie problemu bo podłącze ją pod rozdzielacz na piętrze natomiast obawiam sie, że na pietrze pętla może mieć problemy z odpowietrzaniem.

----------


## desmear

wszędzie (podłoga, ściany) ciągnęli tę samą 16mm

----------


## radek r

Na początek dzień dobry
Czy mógłby ktoś udzielić mi informacji na temat umieszczania odpowietrzników przy ogrzewaniu ściennym. Hydraulik który ma u mnie robić m.in. takie ogrzewanie twierdzi , że odpowietrzanie nie jest potrzebne , że taka instalacja tak jak podłogówka się nie zapowietrza , ale jak będę się upierał to zrobi odpowietrzenie na dole rurki odpływowej. Nie znam się na tym , ale wydaje mi się , że raczej taki odpowietrznik powinien być zrobiony na "górze" całego układu, ale może się mylę .Pytam bo nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na forum . Drugie pytanie to o regulację temperatury . Czy powinien być zawór na takiej ścianie ( hydraulik twierdzi , że mogę regulować w rozdzielaczu) . Trzecie pytanie czy tynk może być zwykły cementowo- wapienny , taki z agregatu(gotowa mieszanka np baumit). Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## RAPczyn

Bez odpowietrznika.
Można (wskazane) zamontować siłowniki na rozdzielaczu oraz termostaty w pomieszczeniach.
Tynk może być cem.-wap. z siatką z włókna szklanego o wielkości oczek 7mmx7mm. Zakładka siatki 10cm, na granicy pow.ogrzewanej z nieogrzewaną 25cm. Tynk nakładać w dwóch warstwach mokre na mokre. Minimalna grubość tynku ponad rury to 10mm.
W fazie wiązania tynku rozpocząć ogrzewanie przez minimum 12h, maksymalną temperaturą zasilania.

----------


## radek r

Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź . Ale czy naprawdę takie instalację sie nie zapowietrzają  :Confused: 
A jeśli się zapowietrzy to co zrobić ? Druga rzecz to w chwili robienia tynków nie będę miał jeszcze pieca , więc nie będę mógł wygrzewać instalacji. Czy to czymś grozi , np popękaniem tynku :Confused:

----------


## RAPczyn

Po pierwsze z czego ma się wziąć powietrze w instalacji?
Po drugie prędkość wody w rurce powinna zapewniać porywanie bąbelków powietrza (nastawy).
Również mieliśmy taki przypadek, że nie było czym grzać i przy ogrzewaniu ściennym Lago (miedziane) nie zauważyliśmy spękań tyku.
Wygrzewanie mokrego tynku ma za zadanie go spękać aby tynkarza mogli go "poprawić" - to jest normalna procedura.
Warto zrobić dylatacje.

----------


## radek r

dziekuję jeszcze raz  za odpowiedz

----------


## cita

Kto mi zwiezle odpowie dlaczego nie daje sie izolacji termicznej bezposrednio pod rurkami na scianie, zeby zapobiec ogrzewaniu sciany do zewnatrz?

----------


## cita

> A jak to chcesz zrobić? Odizolować rurki od ściany rezygnując z akumulacji to jedno ale jak na izolacji zamontować rurki a potem na tym wszystkim jakiś godny zaufania tynk?
> Poza tym ściana od zewnątrz powinna być zaizolowana a najlepiej aby ogrzewanie było na ścianach działowych.


No czytajac ten watek widac, ze najwiekszym problemem z takim ogrzewaniem sa wlasnie straty do sciany, nawet przy dobrej izzolacji termicznej z zewnatrz i wlasnie dlatego pomyslalem o styropia ie pod rurkami. Podwieszenie rurek na tym jest wg mnie malym problemem, a tynk mozna polozyc na rapicy.
Co do sxian dzialowych to jestes pierwsza osoba, ktora rekomenduje takie rozwiazanie. Czytajac na temat ogrzewania sciennego wszedzie wskazowka mowi o scianie zewnatrznej.
Kilku dceptykow w tym watku pisze o glownie jednym minusie - stratach do sciany.
Stad moje pytanie - skoro mam sie bac strat do sciany, dlacsego nie odizolowac jej dodatkowo od wewnatrz tak jak przy podlogowce?

----------


## cita

> Pomyśl też o tym, że porównując do podłogówki, porównujesz do przynajmniej kilkucentymetrowej wylewki, na ścianie te rurki raczej nie będą w takiej warstwie umieszczone więc akumulacja będzie mizerna.



No dobra, a ile zyskuje na tej akumulacji?
W kaloryferach nie ma jej praktycznie w ogole i jest ok.

Ps. Sorry za literowki, ale pisze w biegu z telefonu.

----------


## 17jan

> Przy ściennym nagrzewaniu  kanałowym od góry nie przyniosło by  efektu tu i tak jest ciepłe powietrze więc to dodatkowe nagrzewanie w banie czytać -(głowę).
> A WM usuwa zużyte  cieplejsze powietrze niż przy OP -(Ogrz.Podłog.)


Chłopie! opamiętaj się co piszesz  więcej czytaj i myśl swoją główką. Na forum są ludzie, którzy potrzebują fachowej pomocy a nie  dywagacji "chłopka roztropka".

Poczytaj wypowiedzi kol." Kotkamamrotka".  Jak jego wypowiedzi są za ciężkie dla ciebie to pytaj a nie wypisuj swoich niezdrowych teorii. 

pzdr.

Janek

----------


## kasia_2401

Mam jedno małe pytanie w kwestii ogrzewania płaszczyznowego ściennego, a mianowicie:
łazienka - 4 m2, z czego 2 m2 to wanna, zatem powierzchnia ogrzewania podłogowego to ok. 2 m2.
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - 383 W.
Zatem jeśli dobrze myślę - 2 m2* 100W = 200 W - ogrzewanie podłogowe
i brakuje ok. 200 W ( w projekcie grzejnik drabinkowy)
Czy zatem wykonując ogrzewanie ścienne płaszczyznowe ( na powierzchni - 3m2) mogę wykonać to na jednej pętli?
Położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe + ścienne na jednej rurce?

----------


## RAPczyn

Osobiście rozdzieliłbym oba obiegi ze względu na łatwiejsze odpowietrzenie ogrzewania ściennego, większą moc ogrzewania ściennego i podłogowego gdy będą rozdzielone.

----------


## kasia_2401

Tylko to jest takie małe pomieszczenie, ogrzewanie podłogowe raptem 15 m rurki, pow 1,5m x 1m, na ścianie wewnętrznej (łazienka/sypialnia) pow. 1,5 x 2 m. Posadzka w podłogówce - wylewka anhydrytowa, piec gazowy kondensacyjny.
Mogę ograniczyć się wówczas do mniejszego rozdzielacz, zmniejszenia liczy siłowników. Zapotrzebowanie w łazience mam 400W, a licząc 1,5m2*100=150W podłogówka, 3m2x200W = 600W ogrzewanie ścienne. Duży zapas. Nie znam się na tym, ale nie chciałabym powielać niepotrzebnie instalacji w szafkach.

----------


## slawek102

> Mam jedno małe pytanie w kwestii ogrzewania płaszczyznowego ściennego, a mianowicie:
> łazienka - 4 m2, z czego 2 m2 to wanna, zatem powierzchnia ogrzewania podłogowego to ok. 2 m2.
> Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - 383 W.
> Zatem jeśli dobrze myślę - 2 m2* 100W = 200 W - ogrzewanie podłogowe
> i brakuje ok. 200 W ( w projekcie grzejnik drabinkowy)
> Czy zatem wykonując ogrzewanie ścienne płaszczyznowe ( na powierzchni - 3m2) mogę wykonać to na jednej pętli?
> Położyć ogrzewanie podłogowe + ścienne na jednej rurce?


Może już problem nieaktualny, ponieważ post jest z lutego, ale dopiero teraz na niego trafiłem.
Ja w łazience zrobiłbym ogrzewanie podłogowe plus grzejnik drabinkowy, naprawdę się przyda.

----------


## arcadiusz

Witam, ciągnąc dalej ten post mam takie pytanie:
Pokój 42m2, sciana kolankowa 1m, wyżej skosy które idą do kalenicy ok 4m, 4xokna dachowe, ponieważ jest to najzimniejszy pokój na poddaszu, brak podłogówki, są kaloryfery. Chciałbym w nim usprawnić ogrzewanie i pomyślałem o ogrzewaniu ściennym. Zasilanie z pompy ciepła lub kotła. Do wykorzystania 2 ściany po 6m jedna 7m, są to ściany zewnętrzne(unipor24 +15 styropian) . Zastanawiam się nad metodą mokra czy sucha.
Sucha to pewnie jakieś panele grzewcze przykręcone do sciany, brak akumulacji. czysty montaż, system Herz, Sanha
Natomiast mokra rurki pokryte tynkiem, wiadomo brudna robota, czytając stosuje się różne rurki od  pex śrenicy 12-14mm są też o mniejszej średnicy np 6-8mm. Czytałem że możnaby je pokryć tynkiem glinianym lub mieszanką podobną gdyż lepiej oddaje zarówno ciepło jak i chłód. Nie wątpliwie chciałbym to zrobić sam i jak najtaniej się da. Zastanawiam się nad powierzchnią, jak to przeliczyć ?
Czy w tej sytuacji pompa ciepła spokojnie wystarczy do ogrzania np temp 30 stopni

----------


## animuss

> Witam, ciągnąc dalej ten post mam takie pytanie:
> Pokój 42m2, sciana kolankowa 1m, wyżej skosy które idą do kalenicy ok 4m, 4xokna dachowe, ponieważ jest to najzimniejszy pokój na poddaszu, brak podłogówki, są kaloryfery. Chciałbym w nim usprawnić ogrzewanie i pomyślałem o ogrzewaniu ściennym. Zasilanie z pompy ciepła lub kotła. Do wykorzystania 2 ściany po 6m jedna 7m, są to ściany zewnętrzne(unipor24 +15 styropian) . Zastanawiam się nad metodą mokra czy sucha.
> Sucha to pewnie jakieś panele grzewcze przykręcone do sciany, brak akumulacji. czysty montaż, system Herz, Sanha
> Natomiast mokra rurki pokryte tynkiem, wiadomo brudna robota, czytając stosuje się różne rurki od  pex śrenicy 12-14mm są też o mniejszej średnicy np 6-8mm. Czytałem że możnaby je pokryć tynkiem glinianym lub mieszanką podobną gdyż lepiej oddaje zarówno ciepło jak i chłód. Nie wątpliwie chciałbym to zrobić sam i jak najtaniej się da. Zastanawiam się nad powierzchnią, jak to przeliczyć ?
> Czy w tej sytuacji pompa ciepła spokojnie wystarczy do ogrzania np temp 30 stopni


Czy te  ściany przeznaczone do  ogrzewania ściennego to czasem nie szczyty poddasza?

----------


## RAPczyn

arcadiusz - ja bym poszedł w ścienne pokryte gliną, konkretnie gotowe panele miedziane Lago Eco 076/075. Mają znacznie wyższą moc z mk niż ogrzewanie układane z rur plastikowych, np.: temperatura zasilania/powrotu.pomieszczenia 40/30/20 moc z 165W/mk.

----------


## Owczar

Głównie, tylko kuchnia, łazienki i wiatrołap mam też podłogowe.

----------


## Owczar

To już Kaizen miał taką teorię. Wszystko było liczone. Ogrzewanie nie zajmuje całej powierzchni ścian, a przy izolacji jaką mam strata zwiększa się o 2.37W na metrze kwadratowym grzanej ściany - ale przy -20 stopniach - zakładając taka sama temperaturę w całym przekroju ściany z cegły, co w praktyce tak nie wygląda. Łącznie wychodziło coś 150W w dużym zaokrągleniu w górę. Ale dokładnie to samo zjawisko towarzyszy podlogowce. Przy -20 posadzką zamiast 20, na 35 stopni. Czyli delta zwiększa się o 15 stopni (u mnie o 20). I zamiast no wynosić te 13 stopni, wynosi 28. No i raczej mało kto ma 25cm grafitu pod posadzką czy płytą fundamentowa. Także strata będzie podobna, a nawet wieksza, bo z reguły grzana jest cała powierzchnia.

Rurki są w tynku. Po 2h od włączenia pompy temperatura zewnętrznej części ściany zmienia się o jakieś 2 stopnie. Generalnie fajnie to działa i z samego systemu jestem zadowolony. Dużo niższa bezwładność niż przy podlogowce.

----------


## Owczar

Ale temperatura po 2 stronie nie ma znaczenia dla samej zmiany zapotrzebowania.

Jeśli na zewnątrz mam -20, a sciana na powierzchni wewnętrznej zamiast 20 ma 40, to delta temperatury wzrasta o 20.

W przypadku podlogowki, jeśli pod podłogą grunt ma 10, a posadzka zamiast 20, ma 35, to delta wzrasta o 15 stopni. I sama temperatura pod spodem do różnicy strat nic nie wprowadza. 
Różnica będzie tylko na ogólne zapotrzebowanie.

Teraz moja ściana w teorii ma przenikalność na poziomie 0,1187Wm2/K
Podłoga z reguły to 20cm białego styropianu. Zwykłe o lambda 0.037-0.040. Czyli przenikalność jakieś 0.1681. 
A więc u mnie przy delta 20 strata na metr to 2.374W.
W przypadku podlogowki 2.52.
U mnie na ścianie zewnętrznej mam 75m2 powierzchni grzanej. W przypadku podlogowki miałbym 160m2. Reasumując, ogrzewanie ścienne nie powoduje większych strat...

----------


## Kaizen

> Podłoga z reguły to 20cm białego styropianu. Zwykłe o lambda 0.037-0.040. Czyli przenikalność jakieś 0.1681. 
> A więc u mnie przy delta 20 strata na metr to 2.374W.
> W przypadku podlogowki 2.52.


Do gruntu liczy się inaczej. Nawet, przy tej samej budowie przegrody straty będą inne do powietrza, niż do gruntu. I to nie tylko dlatego, że powietrze będzie miało w sezonie grzewczym niższą temperaturę - ale też ma praktycznie nieograniczoną pojemność cieplną i każdy gram powietrza, który ogrzejesz stratami ulatuje do góry (albo z wiatrem w inną stronę) i jego miejsce zajmuje nieogrzane powietrze. Przy gruncie tak nie jest - nikt nie podmienia Ci gruntu ogrzanego stratami na "świeży, lodowaty".

Tu możesz o tym poczytać. Jest też tabelka z ekwiwalentami U.

----------


## JTKirk

jeszcze pozostaje kwestia dokładności wykonania izolacji na ścianach. Fachowcy potrafią być tutaj bardzo kreatywni...
Mój dom dużo szybciej się wychładza w dni wietrzne niż w w nawet duże mrozy...

----------


## Owczar

Zdaje sobie sprawę, że to są obliczenia uproszczone, ale upraszczam także obliczenia dla samych ścian. Przyjmuję najgorszy scenariusz - temp ściany o temp zasilania i to przy -20.
Na ten moment temperatura ściany nie przekroczyła nawet 28 stopni. Czyli była 6.5 stopnia wyższa od temperatury w pomieszczeniu. 

Jeśli chodzi o izolację, idealnie nie jest, ale na kamerze termowizyjnej nie widać najmniejszej różnicy między miejscami gdzie ściana grzeje a gdzie nie grzeje - mowa o widoku z zewnątrz.

Także te zwiększone straty są śmiesznie małe. Nawet jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę gorsze odbieranie ciepła przez grunt, ale uwzględnimy gorszą izolację podłogi i 2 razy większa powierzchnię, to wyjdzie podobna strata.

Zresztą jak już ustalił sam producent, pompa działa źle i nie jest w stanie pracować w zakładanym COP.

----------


## Owczar

Zresztą w tabelce podanej przez Kaizena ta korekta u przenikanie do gruntu nie jest aż tak duża. 
Dla dobrze zaizolowane podłogi o u 0,25 korygowane jest do 0,15 (dla poziomu 0), czyli mniej niż połowę. To nadal bilans  gorzej dla podlogowki, bo grzalbym 2 razy większą powierzchnię.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla dobrze zaizolowane podłogi o u 0,25 korygowane jest do 0,15 (dla poziomu 0), czyli mniej niż połowę. To nadal bilans  gorzej dla podlogowki, bo grzalbym 2 razy większą powierzchnię.


Większa powierzchnia to niższa temperatura dla tego samego efektu grzewczego = mniejsze straty/m2. Ale też mniejsz tz to przy PC większy COP.

0,25 to nie jest dobrze izolowana podłoga. U mnie 18cm EPS 0,030 razem z innymi warstwami (poł metra piasku o lambdzie 0,4 też robi robotę) daje U=0,132. Ścianę mam 0,124 - po skorygowaniu znacznie gorzej od podłogi, a na ścianie mam 20cmEPS 0,032+24cm BK500.
A te obliczenia nie uwzględniają izolacji pionowej ściany fundamentowej czy opaski przy płycie - więc ogrzewanie podłogowe w praktyce wypada jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## JTKirk

> Jeśli chodzi o izolację, idealnie nie jest, ale na kamerze termowizyjnej nie widać najmniejszej różnicy między miejscami gdzie ściana grzeje a gdzie nie grzeje - mowa o widoku z zewnątrz.


Wiesz, widziałem kiedyś zdjęcia, jak ładnie była izolacja zrobiona, klejona na placki, do tego szczelina wentylacyjna, bo ściana musi oddychać...do tego dołóż sobie wiatr, który tam sobie hula i wyższą tempetaturę ściany z powodu ogrzewania ściennego...
Wcale nie twierdzę, że jest u ciebie, ale z pewnością w przypadku takim jak twój, jest więcej potencjalnie miejsc, że coś jest nie tak, niż przy podłogówce....

----------


## Owczar

> Większa powierzchnia to niższa temperatura dla tego samego efektu grzewczego = mniejsze straty/m2. Ale też mniejsz tz to przy PC większy COP.
> 
> 0,25 to nie jest dobrze izolowana podłoga. U mnie 18cm EPS 0,030 razem z innymi warstwami (poł metra piasku o lambdzie 0,4 też robi robotę) daje U=0,132. Ścianę mam 0,124 - po skorygowaniu znacznie gorzej od podłogi, a na ścianie mam 20cmEPS 0,032+24cm BK500.
> A te obliczenia nie uwzględniają izolacji pionowej ściany fundamentowej czy opaski przy płycie - więc ogrzewanie podłogowe w praktyce wypada jeszcze lepiej.


Z tym COP zdaje i zdawalem sobie sprawe, ale to sa naprawde nieduze roznice. 

Ale większa powierzchnia, to nadal większa strata. Izolacja scian fundamentowych w przypadku samej roznicy pod katem grzania podloga juz tak wielkiej nie zrobi - ma oczywiscie znaczenie pod katem calkowitej delty, ale samo uciekanie ciepla spowodowane wyzsza temp podlogi nie bedzie zalezalo w duzym stopniu od tej izolacji. 

Na ten moment temp rzadko spadaja ponizej 0... To wszystko to są uproszczone rachunki. Tak naprawdę nie znalazłem wzoru do obliczeń strat przy grzaniu powierzchniowym. Ten zgrubny rachunek zakłada temp ściany w całym przekroju. Zresztą mielismy kiedys dyskusję o bezwladnosci tego ogrzewania, w ktorej wedlug Ciebie mur bedzie wprowadzal ogromna bezwladnosc. W praktyce to tak nie wyglada - tynk nagrzewa się, ale oddaje szybciej energię do ośrodka o mniejszym oporze cieplnym - czyli do wewnątrz domu. 


Tak czy inaczej strata na pewno jakas jest, ale przy najgorszym scenariuszu to jest 150W do calkowitego obciazenia cieplnego przy -20 stopniach i na pewno nie tlumaczy zuzycia prawie 800kWh w grudniu.

Sasiad ma dom partertowy. Lany niczym nie zaizolowany strop. Ogrzewanie gazem i rachunek za grudzien to 500zl. 

Zresztą, trochę off topic nam się zrobił.

Ma ktoś może rozdzielacz od ecopolu? Jakie przepływy są widoczne na rotametrach?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale większa powierzchnia, to nadal większa strata. Izolacja scian fundamentowych w przypadku samej roznicy pod katem grzania podloga juz tak wielkiej nie zrobi - ma oczywiscie znaczenie pod katem calkowitej delty, ale samo uciekanie ciepla spowodowane wyzsza temp podlogi nie bedzie zalezalo w duzym stopniu od tej izolacji.


Pamiętaj, ze powierzchnia ścian, podłogi i stropu  która nie grzeje ma temperaturę niewiele niższą, niż temperatura powietrza. Miejsca, które grzeją - kilka stopni większą (im powierzchnia grzewcza mniejsza, tym to "kilka" musi być większe). Czyli straty byłyby całkiem podobne, gdyby po drugiej stronie przegrody było to samo. Ale pod podłogą jest co innego, niż za ścianą - i to robi różnicę.




> Zresztą mielismy kiedys dyskusję o bezwladnosci tego ogrzewania, w ktorej wedlug Ciebie mur bedzie wprowadzal ogromna bezwladnosc. W praktyce to tak nie wyglada - tynk nagrzewa się, ale oddaje szybciej energię do ośrodka o mniejszym oporze cieplnym - czyli do wewnątrz domu.


O ile masz mniejszy opór cieplny stawia powietrze, niż silka? Chyba odwrotnie?
Ile czasu trzeba od rozpoczęcia grzania do wzrostu temperatury powietrza?

----------


## Owczar

> Pamiętaj, ze powierzchnia ścian, podłogi i stropu  która nie grzeje ma temperaturę niewiele niższą, niż temperatura powietrza. Miejsca, które grzeją - kilka stopni większą (im powierzchnia grzewcza mniejsza, tym to "kilka" musi być większe). Czyli straty byłyby całkiem podobne, gdyby po drugiej stronie przegrody było to samo. Ale pod podłogą jest co innego, niż za ścianą - i to robi różnicę.
> 
> O ile masz mniejszy opór cieplny stawia powietrze, niż silka? Chyba odwrotnie?
> Ile czasu trzeba od rozpoczęcia grzania do wzrostu temperatury powietrza?


No to taka ciekawostka. Pompa nie pracuje już od 3 godzin. Podczas grzania nacieplejsze rurki miały około 27 stopni - widok z termowizji. Cała ściana nie ma oczywiście tyle. Po tych 4h godzinach mam na ścianie 23 stopnie - temperatura wyrównana, nie widać gdzie biegnie która rurka. Co ciekawe, na podłodze mam identyczne rurki, ten sam rozdzielacz. Rurki są w wylewce cienkowarstwowej jakieś 5-8mm pod powierzchnią kleju. Do tego dochodzi rzecz jasna płytka, i sama podłoga ma trochę wyższą bezwładność, choć przy chłodzeniu łatwo zlokalizować nawet gdzie biegnie rurka. 

Po tym samym czasie podłoga ma dokładnie taką samą temperaturę jak ściany. Pod wylewką 6cm mam 12cm termoorganiki gold, potem płyta fundamentowa, a pod nią 10cm XPS. Gdyby teoria o ucieczce przez ściany była słuszna, to po takim czasie ściany powinny być już o wiele chłodniejsze, a nie są. 

Odnośnie przenikania energii i oddawania do ośrodka jakim jest powietrze, to nie znalazłem wzorów. Ale możesz zrobić test. Rozpal ogień na silce i sprawdź czy po godzinie ogniska osiągnie temperaturę ognia... no nie osiągnie. A ogień odda większość energii do powietrza. 
Gdyby rzeczywiście silka tak chłonęła te energię, to po wyłączeniu ogrzewania temperatura ściany/podłogi nie spadałaby w tempie ponad 1 stopień na godzinę. 

W ciągu 6h można było podnieść temperaturę o 0,5 stopnia. A sam komfort cieplny zmienia się już po 2h kiedy ściana się nagrzeje. 




> Dzisiaj (2C na zewnątrz) w moim domu (tylko podłogówka), podłoga ma temp 26.7C a w pomieszczeniach mam 23C.


U mnie podczas grzania miała dzisiaj 27 stopni - ściana i podłogi. Po wyłączeniu grzania jak wyżej. Temperatura w domu 21,5. Wychodzi na to, że różnice temperatury powierzchni nie są wiele wyższe niż dla podłogówki. Dla 23 potrzebowałbym oczywiście odpowiednio więcej, ale szczerze mówiąc, to myślałem, że różnica będzie większa. 

A jaka temp zasilania podłogówki?

----------


## Owczar

Masz czujnik temperatury w domu czy tylko bazuje na krzywej? 

A jak wyglada temp podlogi przy temp zasilania jak wyzej?

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdyby teoria o ucieczce przez ściany była słuszna, to po takim czasie ściany powinny być już o wiele chłodniejsze, a nie są.


Ile masz wylewki, a ile silki? Chyba sciana powinna mieć większą bezwładność i wolniej stygnąć przy temperaturze gruntu i powietrza podobnej?
Zrób eksperyment i zaizoluj styropianem od wewnątrz ścianę i podłogę i po godzinie stygnięcia zobacz, co ma niższą temperaturę. To coś powie (choć różna bezwładność wpłynie na wyniki) co ma większe straty do zewnątrz. Eksperyment powtórz w większe mrozy.




> Odnośnie przenikania energii i oddawania do ośrodka jakim jest powietrze, to nie znalazłem wzorów. Ale możesz zrobić test. Rozpal ogień na silce i sprawdź czy po godzinie ogniska osiągnie temperaturę ognia... no nie osiągnie. A ogień odda większość energii do powietrza.


Jak rozpalę pod silką to osiągnie. I co to udowodni? Że grzać płomieniem należy od dołu?





> Gdyby rzeczywiście silka tak chłonęła te energię, to po wyłączeniu ogrzewania temperatura ściany/podłogi nie spadałaby w tempie ponad 1 stopień na godzinę.


 To, w jakim tempie stygnie zależy od różnicy temperatur powietrza i powierzchni, lambdy oraz od ilości energii zgromadzonej w przegrodzie. Rozpalony do czerwoności gwóźdź wystygnie znacznie szybciej.

----------


## Owczar

Ale po co zakrywać styropianem. Przy grzaniu i podłoga i ściana nagrzewa się w tym samym tempie. Czyli znowu jest to sprzeczne z Twoją teorią o ogromnej ilości energii gromadzonej w silce...

----------


## gawel

> Ale po co zakrywać styropianem. Przy grzaniu i podłoga i ściana nagrzewa się w tym samym tempie. Czyli znowu jest to sprzeczne z Twoją teorią o ogromnej ilości energii gromadzonej w silce...


Dobre pytanie a tak nieodnośnie silki Co prawda czasy się zmieniają ale nie jestem pewien w którą stronę. 30 lat temu z silki budowano stodoły i obory, nawet domy stawiano wtedy z suporeksu bo były cieplejsze. Czy ktoś mógłby mi jednym zdaniem odpowiedzieć dlaczego silka? Jedną odpowiedź mam: dostałem za darmo od teściowej bo zostało jej ze stawiania obory  :tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale po co zakrywać styropianem. Przy grzaniu i podłoga i ściana nagrzewa się w tym samym tempie. Czyli znowu jest to sprzeczne z Twoją teorią o ogromnej ilości energii gromadzonej w silce...


Żeby zweryfikować, jak to ująłeś "Gdyby teoria o ucieczce przez ściany była słuszna". Gdy oddaje ciepło do wewnątrz to temperatura powierzchni niewiele weryfikuje w tym względzie.

----------


## Owczar

Silka przez wzgląd na akustykę. 

Ale właśnie o temperaturę powierzchni chodzi, która zmienia się naprawdę szybko. Tak samo na podłodze i tak samo na ścianie - i to w obie strony. Gdyby rzeczywiście silka tak akumulowała to ciepło, to zdecydowanie wolniej by się nagrzewała - przy założeniu słuszności większej straty przez ściany. 

Tak wyglądają ściany i podłoga po godzinie grzania. 
Na ścianie register jest bardziej rozciągnięty. Różnice temp są ok 1-2 stopnie między najzimniejszym, a najcieplejszym miejscem. 






Chodzi generalnie o to, że ta silka wcale tej energii tak nie akumuluje jak w Twojej teorii. Dlatego powierzchniowo stygnie podobnie do podłogi.

----------


## Owczar

W 1h40m temperatura w domu podniosła się o 0.4 stopnia.

W międzyczasie zrobiłem kolejny test.
Sprawdziłem temperaturę grzanej ściany działowej  12cm podczas grzania. Z drugiej strony temperatura jest wyższa tylko o 1-1.2 stopnia w stosunku do ściany, która nie jest grzana z drugiej strony. Po wyłączeniu grzania temperatura pozostaje na podobnym poziomie cały czas, gdy z drugiej spada.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chodzi generalnie o to, że ta silka wcale tej energii tak nie akumuluje jak w Twojej teorii. Dlatego powierzchniowo stygnie podobnie do podłogi.


Powtórzę, że pokazywanie temperatury od wewnątrz silki skoro ogrzewanie jest też od wewnątrz niewiele powie o jej pojemności cieplnej.

Jeżeli podłoga stygnie tak samo jak silka, to jest to dziwne. Jak przeczytałem Twojego posta to zacząłem nagrywać filmik poklatkowo. *Zacząłem nagrywać 23 minuty 48s PO zakończeniu godzinnej "sesji" ogrzewania* - a temperatura powierzchni podłogi, jak widać, dalej rośnie. Dopiero po pewnym czasie zaczyna spadać.
Zdjęcie zrobione co 18s, film 25fps (nie wiem, czy przy przekodowywaniu YT nie zmieni fps).




W tym czasie temperatura powietrza w tym pomieszczeniu zmieniała się tak:


Edyta. Jeszcze dane kolegi:



> Myślę, że to zależy od akumulacyjności posadzki, akumulacyjności reszty domu i tego, czy grzanie jest cały czas czy tylko w taniej taryfie. U mnie nawet 5 stopni w ciągu doby, dom szkieletowy, 8cm posadzki. Co ciekawe, to się prawie nie zmienia przy niższych temperaturach, tylko zużycie energii rośnie.
> Przykład poniżej (w tej chwili  nie ma żadnych źródeł ciepła oprócz ogrzewania).


Przy czym temperatura podłogi to odczyty temperatury w głębi wylewki, nie powierzchni. Zwróć uwagę zwłaszcza na dogrzanie w dziennym okienku, gdzie termostat nie zaczął przerywać pracy ogrzewania - co się dzieje w trakcie grzania i po zakończeniu z temperaturą powietrza.
To mówisz, że w jakim czasie podniosła Ci się temperatura o 0,4*? 1:40 od rozpoczęcia grzania? U Kolegi Kroles wymagało to 7-8 godzin grzania. U mnie wychodzi podobnie (ale jeszcze nigdy tak długo nie grzałem). Faktycznie masz coś nie tak z akumulacją.

----------


## Owczar

Sek w tym, ze moja podlogowka jest w wierzchniej warstwy podlogi. Dlatego szybko stygnie i szybko sie nagrzewa. Dodatkowo mam podlogowke tylko tam, gdzie mam plytki, wiec zachowa sie inaczej niz tam gdzie jest parkiet. 

Tak czy inaczej, najwiekszy wplyw na bezwladnosc ma glebokosc polozenia rurek przez ktore plynie czynnik grzewczy. U mnie zmiane temperatury na scianie widze juz po 15 min. Dodatkowo w mojej instalacji jest o wiele mniej wody niz w tradycyjnej podlogowce. A sterowanie odbywa się po czujniku temperatury w pokoju. I działa to naprawdę strabilnie. 

Jesli chodzi o zalozenia calej instalacji - w glownej mierze sterowalnosc, to jestem naprawde zadowolony. Docelowo czekaja zawory do sterowania sekcjami, ale cala automatyka lezy teraz w kartonie  :sad:

----------


## Kaizen

> Sek w tym, ze moja podlogowka jest w wierzchniej warstwy podlogi. Dlatego szybko stygnie i szybko sie nagrzewa. Dodatkowo mam podlogowke tylko tam, gdzie mam plytki, wiec zachowa sie inaczej niz tam gdzie jest parkiet. 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej, najwiekszy wplyw na bezwladnosc ma glebokosc polozenia rurek przez ktore plynie czynnik grzewczy.


To teraz odwróć w wyobraźni - popatrz, jakby moje fotki i filmy były od strony styropianu. To ciepło tam dochodzi tak, jak do Twoje powierzchni podłogi/ściany. I też wpływa na bezwładność - choć trochę wolniej i mniej. To znaczy w głębi silka/wylewka nie zdąży się nagrzać do takiej temperatury, jak powierzchnia przez to, że ta powierzchnia stygnie. Ale pod warunkiem - że nie grzejesz stale.
Jak grzejesz stale, to temperatura zdąży się wyrównać a ciepło zakumulować. Wyrównać o tyle, o ile pozwolą straty z obydwu stron - pewnie w głębi będzie cieplej, bo styropian spowoduje, że straty do zewnątrz będą mniejsze, niż do wewnątrz. 

Tu filmik, który to pokazuje:



Tak gdzieś od czwartej minuty. Z tego filmiku można by wnioskować, że BK a nawet cegła jest lepszym izolatorem niż "prawdziwe" materiały izolacyjne. Przy materiale o dużym cieple właściwym i gęstości ciepło wędruje wolniej niż w izolatorach o dużo "lepszej" lambdzie (ale o drastycznie mniejszym cieple właściwym). Ale jakby ten eksperyment trwał dłużej (albo materiały były najpierw ogrzane) to wyszłoby, że temperatura zgadza się z lambdą.  To samo dzieje się w Twoich ścianach i posadzce w zależności od tego, czy grzejesz w krótkich cyklach, czy ciągle/w długich cyklach.

----------


## Owczar

No i tu się zgadzam. Ale z racji umiarkowanie krótkich cykli ściana nie nagrzewa, aż tak bardzo.

Pewnie przy niższych temperaturach, gdy pompa będzie pracowała cały czas to akumulacja się zwiększy. 

Tak samo będą straty, których nie neguję. Ale z racji tych krótkich cykli grzania i cienkiej warstwy przykrywającej rurki, ta druga strona jest zimniejsza aniżeli w przypadku podlogowki gdzie rurki są gdzieś w połowie grubości. Tam ciepło rozejdzie się równo w obie strony.

----------

